# Hey! It's a start



## Dalecamino

Development of a new Studio :biggrin: I think I like "Shed" better. If, it would just stop raining. Looks like Monday, we can get back on it. My brother has been helping. Future son-in-law was a no show but, didn't expect him anyway. I hope it's level. :redface::biggrin:


----------



## mredburn

I dont see any hurricane straps, and arent you supposed to put blocking about 4 or 5 ft up to stop fires from spreading?  That truss wont pass code either.


----------



## Joe S.

Hurricanes in Indiana?
Looks like a start alright, keep at it!


----------



## Joe S.

But it is too small, for sure. :biggrin:


----------



## JohnU

Joe S. said:


> Hurricanes in Indiana?
> Looks like a start alright, keep at it!



Lol,  yea, hurricane straps... I learned that lesson last fall on my shop. It's all according to code. Thankfully the inspector came back the next day to pass me.


----------



## Dalecamino

mredburn said:


> I dont see any hurricane straps, and arent you supposed to put blocking about 4 or 5 ft up to stop fires from spreading?  That truss wont pass code either.


 As I said...it's a start!:tongue: Yes, I have hurricane ties


----------



## Dalecamino

Joe S. said:


> But it is too small, for sure. :biggrin:


 Yes! But, bigger than what I'm accustomed to.:wink::biggrin:


----------



## raar25

Where is the bathroom going?


----------



## OOPS

Your photo brought back fond memories of a similar structure I used for awhile.  I went to the added expense of caulking the obvious spots where cold air could come in, then insulated the structure with 3" insulation.  While mine was probably not quite as tall as your building, I could heat mine with a small ceramic heater which would cycle on and off as needed.  I was completely warm all winter long, and never noticed a change in the electric bill!  Plus, there is something that is really satisfying about working in a shop you built yourself.  

Congrats on getting your studio underway again.


----------



## Dalecamino

raar25 said:


> Where is the bathroom going?


I'm standing in it!!:biggrin:



OOPS said:


> Your photo brought back fond memories of a similar structure I used for awhile.  I went to the added expense of caulking the obvious spots where cold air could come in, then insulated the structure with 3" insulation.  While mine was probably not quite as tall as your building, I could heat mine with a small ceramic heater which would cycle on and off as needed.  I was completely warm all winter long, and never noticed a change in the electric bill!  Plus, there is something that is really satisfying about working in a shop you built yourself.
> 
> Congrats on getting your studio underway again.


Thanks, that is the plan! This is my second shed but first one built by me.  Last one as well :redface:


----------



## plantman

Chuck; Looks good so far. What are the dimensions ??  Jim  S


----------



## mark james

For all the thoughts that it is to small (and I agree ), there is something to be said for doing what you can with what you have!!!  I think you will have a great time in the new workshop!!!  The size will be perfect!  

ENJOY!


----------



## plantman

mark james said:


> For all the thoughts that it is to small (and I agree ), there is something to be said for doing what you can with what you have!!!  I think you will have a great time in the new workshop!!!  The size will be perfect!
> 
> ENJOY!



There is a great advantage to working in a smaller area. It makes you work more efficiently.    Jim S


----------



## Haynie

dalecamino said:


> Future son-in-law was a no show but,




Ooo, strike one.

Shed is good.  Studio is too pretentious


----------



## bluwolf

Less talking, more work! Sorry Chuck, it sounded funny in my head. It looks great!

Mike


----------



## Dalecamino

plantman said:


> Chuck; Looks good so far. What are the dimensions ??  Jim  S


 Thanks Jim. 10x12 as big as you can go without a permit.


mark james said:


> For all the thoughts that it is to small (and I agree ), there is something to be said for doing what you can with what you have!!!  I think you will have a great time in the new workshop!!!  The size will be perfect!
> 
> ENJOY!


Thanks Mark. I will enjoy it.



plantman said:


> mark james said:
> 
> 
> 
> For all the thoughts that it is to small (and I agree ), there is something to be said for doing what you can with what you have!!!  I think you will have a great time in the new workshop!!!  The size will be perfect!
> 
> ENJOY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a great advantage to working in a smaller area. It makes you work more efficiently.    Jim S
Click to expand...

Yes, I am used to it.



Haynie said:


> dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> 
> Future son-in-law was a no show but,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooo, strike one.
> 
> Shed is good.  Studio is too pretentious
Click to expand...

I agree.



bluwolf said:


> Less talking, more work! Sorry Chuck, it sounded funny in my head. It looks great!
> 
> Mike


It sounds funny to me too Mike :biggrin:


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead

Hey Chuck the shed looks good, at least it is not as full as your garage For pens and small stuff it should be great, less to heat, and you will need that being back in Indiana. Keep the progress pictures coming.

Mike


----------



## Dalecamino

Indiana_Parrothead said:


> Hey Chuck the shed looks good, at least it is not as full as your garage For pens and small stuff it should be great, less to heat, and you will need that being back in Indiana. Keep the progress pictures coming.
> 
> Mike


 Thanks Mike. Yeh, insulation and, sealant will be the key. R-value at highest rating. Or, is that lowest rating?  Much insulation!


----------



## KBs Pensnmore

When you run out of room in it, just build another a couple of feet away. Once passed put a roof between them and hay presto a wood drying area.:biggrin:
Kryn


----------



## lorbay

When is the rough in plumbing going in.??
Lin


----------



## lorbay

dalecamino said:


> Indiana_Parrothead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Chuck the shed looks good, at least it is not as full as your garage For pens and small stuff it should be great, less to heat, and you will need that being back in Indiana. Keep the progress pictures coming.
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Mike. Yeh, insulation and, sealant will be the key. R-value at highest rating. Or, is that lowest rating?  Much insulation!
Click to expand...


The bigger the R number the warmer you will be, but then you can only go as much as your studs (framing) will allow you.
Lin


----------



## plano_harry

Hey Chuck, looks like you will be in in no time!  Building a shop is almost as much fun as turning pens


----------



## Dalecamino

lorbay said:


> When is the rough in plumbing going in.??
> Lin


Plumbing??? :redface:



lorbay said:


> dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indiana_Parrothead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Chuck the shed looks good, at least it is not as full as your garage For pens and small stuff it should be great, less to heat, and you will need that being back in Indiana. Keep the progress pictures coming.
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Mike. Yeh, insulation and, sealant will be the key. R-value at highest rating. Or, is that lowest rating?  Much insulation!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The bigger the R number the warmer you will be, but then you can only go as much as your studs (framing) will allow you.
> Lin
Click to expand...

'swhat I thought :biggrin: I'll be using a lot of caulking.



plano_harry said:


> Hey Chuck, looks like you will be in in no time!  Building a shop is almost as much fun as turning pens


 Thanks Harry. I'm having so much fun....I'm stretching it out. Don't want to get it done too soon. :biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino

OK, we managed to get the trusses on today after yet another trip to Lowe's. Had to leave the side panels on the truck for the night. Hurricane ties go on tomorrow. Then the siding. Then, build the doors.


----------



## mredburn

I see you have your North Port blue roof ready to go on. :biggrin:


----------



## mredburn

You could have spray insulation installed rather than batting or roll.


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead

No windows? In the summer it is fine you can open the doors, but it will be pretty dreary in the winter.

Mike


----------



## Woodkiller

No matter how big you build it, at some point it won't be big enough. But having a shop to work in that you built, no matter the size, is a great feeling. It looks great so far and should do you well for many years. Now is the time to start figuring the tool and storage layout, as well as the bench location and outlet placement. Keep up the good work and get ready for that great feeling.


----------



## Dalecamino

mredburn said:


> I see you have your North Port blue roof ready to go on. :biggrin:


I got tired of carrying tools and, cords around the house to the garage. So, I piled everything on the scaffold and, covered 'em up.



mredburn said:


> You could have spray insulation installed rather than batting or roll.


Thought about that. Too scared to check the price. Also, watched a show that, showed a guy with a saw trimming off the excess to make it flush with the studs. Not sure about all that. But, may be worth the effort and, expense. I think I should at least check into it. Thanks Mike!



Indiana_Parrothead said:


> No windows? In the summer it is fine you can open the doors, but it will be pretty dreary in the winter.
> 
> Mike


I wanted two windows but, watching this shed money going fast. Maybe still get them before it's done. Definitely an A/C unit.



Woodkiller said:


> No matter how big you build it, at some point it won't be big enough. But having a shop to work in that you built, no matter the size, is a great feeling. It looks great so far and should do you well for many years. Now is the time to start figuring the tool and storage layout, as well as the bench location and outlet placement. Keep up the good work and get ready for that great feeling.


Thanks for the tips. It's all under control. I know what I have and, where to put it. Hope it works out for me. :biggrin:


----------



## mredburn

I had the spray insulation in my last house.  They use the saw to trim the foam back where it is out past the studs and would break the drywall if you didnt trim it back before screwing it on. It was about double the cost of std insulation but it doesnt go flat and quit working. It alsoseals up all the drafty little holes.  I doubt for your shed it is worth the expense.   Are you putting a 100 amp service in the shed or are you running an extension cord out along the ground.:biggrin:


----------



## danontheroof

Chuck,

I have a small window you can have... It would be perfect for your shop.


----------



## Dalecamino

mredburn said:


> I had the spray insulation in my last house.  They use the saw to trim the foam back where it is out past the studs and would break the drywall if you didnt trim it back before screwing it on. It was about double the cost of std insulation but it doesnt go flat and quit working. It alsoseals up all the drafty little holes.  I doubt for your shed it is worth the expense.   Are you putting a 100 amp service in the shed or are you running an extension cord out along the ground.:biggrin:


Probably too expensive for me. But, a good idea. Burying 100 amp service:wink:



danontheroof said:


> Chuck,
> 
> I have a small window you can have... It would be perfect for your shop.


Thank you Dan, I'll take it! Know where I can get another one?


----------



## Dalecamino

Todays progress. Hurricane ties installed and, two sides paneled. More rain tonight and, tomorrow.


----------



## BayouPenturner

Looks great, it is a good point that a shop is never large enough.  I have noticed that the size of the shop does not correlate to the quality of the pens turned.

Great shop.  If the walls look like they are perfectly straight, how do you do something like that.  Mine always lean at some angle.


----------



## Dalecamino

BayouPenturner said:


> Looks great, it is a good point that a shop is never large enough.  I have noticed that the size of the shop does not correlate to the quality of the pens turned.
> 
> Great shop.  If the walls look like they are perfectly straight, how do you do something like that.  Mine always lean at some angle.


 Thanks Jim. Oh, don't worry, the walls are not perfectly straight. :redface:But, not far off. That corner post on right front decided it wanted to bow outward. So, I'll have to find a way to get it straight before putting siding on the front. :frown:


----------



## thrustmonkey

Insulate the floor!!!! I have rigid insulation in my shed and electric heaters, no floor insulation, and I can't use it in the winter. Mine is 12X14, I can run the heaters day and night, and it's still too cold to work in. Tried sealing the gaps between the shed and the ground and it didn't work. 
Hope everything works out for you.

Ross

PS. INSULATE THE FLOOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dalecamino

thrustmonkey said:


> Insulate the floor!!!! I have rigid insulation in my shed and electric heaters, no floor insulation, and I can't use it in the winter. Mine is 12X14, I can run the heaters day and night, and it's still too cold to work in. Tried sealing the gaps between the shed and the ground and it didn't work.
> Hope everything works out for you.
> 
> Ross
> 
> PS. INSULATE THE FLOOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Thanks Ross, great idea. So, how would I do that now? Do they have some to lay on top of the floor?


----------



## plantman

Chuck; If you are having a lot of rain, I would tarp the roof or use clear plastic to seal off any open areas, top, roof, and sides. This will give you light to work, keep the wind and rain out, and keep your lumber dry and warp free. Trades and finishing contractors don't like to work on structures unless they are weather tight. Sooner or later you are going the have to install a wind and vaper barrier anyway, be it Tywrap or plastic. Don't forget, when you trench to run your power out there to include the cable TV, telephone, and intercom to the house wires also. And if you have time, install a rope and pully system so you can have lunch and a cold beer delivered without having to stop work and run to the house. As for the bathroom setup, a 5 gallon pail with an old toilet seat and some handy wipes should work. Don't forget the air freshner !!! I have a few other suggestions for you, but I don't think you want to start over, so I will keep an eye on your progress and see if I can save you some unforseen problems later on.    Jim  S


----------



## Dalecamino

plantman said:


> Chuck; If you are having a lot of rain, I would tarp the roof or use clear plastic to seal off any open areas, top, roof, and sides. This will give you light to work, keep the wind and rain out, and keep your lumber dry and warp free. Trades and finishing contractors don't like to work on structures unless they are weather tight. Sooner or later you are going the have to install a wind and vaper barrier anyway, be it Tywrap or plastic. Don't forget, when you trench to run your power out there to include the cable TV, telephone, and intercom to the house wires also. And if you have time, install a rope and pully system so you can have lunch and a cold beer delivered without having to stop work and run to the house. As for the bathroom setup, a 5 gallon pail with an old toilet seat and some handy wipes should work. Don't forget the air freshner !!! I have a few other suggestions for you, but I don't think you want to start over, so I will keep an eye on your progress and see if I can save you some unforseen problems later on.    Jim  S


 Thanks Jim, that's funny. Tried to get a tarp over this thing but, too windy. Will try again today.


----------



## skiprat

Hey Chuck, for those of us living in the civilized and gentle side of the planet, :biggrin:,  please could you point out what the Hurricane Ties are?

You know......a *real* man wouldn't let a bit of wind or rain stop him from building his Man-Cave.....:rotfl:


----------



## Curly

Skippy they are referring to the metal connectors used at the joints to reinforce them.


----------



## Dalecamino

skiprat said:


> Hey Chuck, for those of us living in the civilized and gentle side of the planet, :biggrin:,  please could you point out what the Hurricane Ties are?
> 
> You know......a *real* man wouldn't let a bit of wind or rain stop him from building his Man-Cave.....:rotfl:


 Civilized???? Gentle???? You must be in Australia :biggrin::tongue: Us REAL men are sometimes subject to the demands of the insurance company declarations. Anyways...here are the Hurricane ties I used. Guaranteed to stop hurricane damage. :biggrin: Yes, we did get some tarps over it. Forecasting severe storms in just 20 minutes from now. Then....I'll have to chase down the tarps. :redface: Thanks Steven!


----------



## raar25

he clips will not actually completely stop huricane damage just reduce the amount of loose flying debri


----------



## mredburn

You did use  galvanized ring shank nails Right Chuck/


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead

Last year we got the roof re-shingled and the installer/salesman was showing us different shingles and explaining the benefits. One shingle had a wind rating of about 160mph and the other was hurricane rated at like 186mph, and had a significant difference in the cost. My wife was leaning towards the hurricane rated shingle and I asked her why, did dhe like the color or style better. She responded well if the winds get that high the shingles would stay on. My reply was if the winds here get that high (southern Indiana) the shingles staying on the roof is not much good if the roof itself is down the road....

Mike


----------



## Dalecamino

mredburn said:


> You did use  galvanized ring shank nails Right Chuck/


 YES!! Just got their first test. Got hammered this afternoon with high winds RAIN, 1" hail and, RAIN!! Winds have calmed down for now. The tarp shifted with the wind. One corner came loose and, the valleys filled with rain outside the walls which, pulled the tarp to one side of the shed. Got the corner back over and, lashed it down best I could. Grabbed the squeegee and, pushed the water out the door opening. Went outside and, pushed up the corner of the tarp that was filling with water and, pulling the tarp to that side of the shed and, got my 2nd shower for the day. 

This storm system stretches all the way past Champaign, Illinois. I really don't think I want to go back out there again. But, I might.


----------



## Haynie

Rain?  Hmmmm.....Not sure I remember what that is.  Wind, we have.  Everyday we have wind.  I am sick and tired of wind.


----------



## mikespenturningz

It looks like in spite of the rain and weather problems you are making good progress Chuck. Keep on going and you will have your new shop done in no time.


----------



## Dalecamino

Haynie said:


> Rain?  Hmmmm.....Not sure I remember what that is.  Wind, we have.  Everyday we have wind.  I am sick and tired of wind.


Been watching the conditions in AZ when I can. Bad deal.



mikespenturningz said:


> It looks like in spite of the rain and weather problems you are making good progress Chuck. Keep on going and you will have your new shop done in no time.


 Thanks Mike. It is slow going but, we're making progress now. Hope to get the doors done today.


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead

It looks like it is coing right along Chuck, with a long weekend you maybe ready to turn in there by next week.

Mike


----------



## Dalecamino

Indiana_Parrothead said:


> It looks like it is coing right along Chuck, with a long weekend you maybe ready to turn in there by next week.
> 
> Mike


 LOL! Thanks Mike but, I am afraid NOT. My step son is the roofer and, he is going to the speedway today to see Sammy Hagar. A party at his uncles tomorrow and, back to speedway Sunday for the race. Don't even WANT him here Monday. Hopefully, will have it on Tuesday before it RAINS AGAIN on Wednesday. IF I have to, I'LL do it but, he owes me.


----------



## Dalecamino

While I'm on here, I'd like to publicly, thanks Dan Becker (danontheroof) for his help in the form of a nice donation to the project. Dan GAVE me a nice window still in the wrapper and, a roll of felt. This is great as, the expense of this shed has proven to be far above what I anticipated. Thank you Dan!!!


----------



## ashaw

Chuck 
Your new shop looks great.


----------



## Steve Busey

skiprat said:


> please could you point out what the Hurricane Ties are?



Google it, Skip. Just some metal brackets that give the roof a little more connectivity to the, er, studio. Think epoxy vs thin CA... :tongue:


----------



## Dalecamino

ashaw said:


> Chuck
> Your new shop looks great.


 Thank you Alan. Made some progress today. Back on it tomorrow.


----------



## Woodkiller

Here is another idea for your "facilities", drill a 3/4" hole in the back wall, slide a short piece of 3/4" PVC through, put a 45 degree elbow on it then another piece of PVC going towards the ground. On the inside put another 45 on it with a short section of pipe and slide a funnel into it. Viola, instant urinal.  should cover most of your downtime and keep it to a minimum. 

By the way, it looks great so far. Sorry to hear the weather has not cooperated.


----------



## Dalecamino

Woodkiller said:


> Here is another idea for your "facilities", drill a 3/4" hole in the back wall, slide a short piece of 3/4" PVC through, put a 45 degree elbow on it then another piece of PVC going towards the ground. On the inside put another 45 on it with a short section of pipe and slide a funnel into it. Viola, instant urinal.  should cover most of your downtime and keep it to a minimum.
> 
> By the way, it looks great so far. Sorry to hear the weather has not cooperated.


 Thanks Mike. This idea has already been considered. But, when presented to managed, she asked...."what are you"? :redface: Personally, I have no problem with it. :biggrin: Keep a bottle of bleach close by and, you're set. :biggrin:


----------



## dgscott

Neat-O! How long do you think it will take before you start to consider an addition?
;-)
Doug


----------



## mikespenturningz

Hey Chuck that is starting to take very nice shape.


----------



## Dalecamino

dgscott said:


> Neat-O! How long do you think it will take before you start to consider an addition?
> ;-)
> Doug


Thanks Doug. I am already questioning if making pens is worth THIS much?



mikespenturningz said:


> Hey Chuck that is starting to take very nice shape.


 Thanks Mike. On to the trim, roof and, doors.


----------



## JasonC

Nice.

Any ideas of a skylight or two?


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead

dalecamino said:


> dgscott said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neat-O! How long do you think it will take before you start to consider an addition?
> ;-)
> Doug
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Doug. I am already questioning if making pens is worth THIS much?
> 
> 
> 
> mikespenturningz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Chuck that is starting to take very nice shape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Mike. On to the trim, roof and, doors.
Click to expand...


What they don't understand it's not all about making pens, it's about the place, the man cave. Some man caves have big screen tv pool tables dart boards kegarators but ours have lathes, band saws sanders pressure pots and sawdust. It's a place we feel at home that we can express our creativity that we can call our own. 

So it has been said before plywood $500, siding $400, shingles $150 our own shop priceless....

Mike


----------



## BayouPenturner

I agree, being in the shop has a relaxing affect.  The issue I have with my wife is, Norm can built a project start to finish in 60 minutes, she wonders why I can not do that and also why I spend more time organizing the shop than producing projects. 

The shop looks great keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Dalecamino

JasonC said:


> Nice.
> 
> Any ideas of a skylight or two?


That would be cool. Not in the budget though :redface:



Indiana_Parrothead said:


> dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dgscott said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neat-O! How long do you think it will take before you start to consider an addition?
> ;-)
> Doug
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Doug. I am already questioning if making pens is worth THIS much?
> 
> 
> 
> mikespenturningz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Chuck that is starting to take very nice shape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Mike. On to the trim, roof and, doors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What they don't understand it's not all about making pens, it's about the place, the man cave. Some man caves have big screen tv pool tables dart boards kegarators but ours have lathes, band saws sanders pressure pots and sawdust. It's a place we feel at home that we can express our creativity that we can call our own.
> 
> So it has been said before plywood $500, siding $400, shingles $150 our own shop priceless....
> 
> Mike
Click to expand...

Well spoken.



BayouPenturner said:


> I agree, being in the shop has a relaxing affect.  The issue I have with my wife is, Norm can built a project start to finish in 60 minutes, she wonders why I can not do that and also why I spend more time organizing the shop than producing projects.
> 
> The shop looks great keep the pictures coming.


Yes, that Norm gets under my skin sometimes :biggrin: Got the felt on and some trim pieces. Indy 500 has interrupted progress. Shingles and doors tomorrow. I hope! Thanks!


----------



## EBorraga

Looking good brother! Wish I would have had more time after the race. We could of engaged in some sweet tea and b.s.!!


----------



## Dalecamino

Had a great week end. Step son and his buddy showed up to roof the shed and, build the doors. Saved me a ton of work. Soffits, caulk, paint and latches next.


----------



## mredburn

cut a half moon in one of the doors or is it a crescent moon?  :biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino

mredburn said:


> cut a half moon in one of the doors or is it a crescent moon?  :biggrin:


 :biggrin: It's a crescent moon. But, I'm not advertising :biggrin:


----------



## BayouPenturner

Shop looks great, job well done.  Don't forget you need to make a sign when it is finished...

"PEN STUDIO" or what ever you would like but remember i have seen your work and studio is the name i thought.


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead

Hi Chuck how is the progress going, it has been a few days? Since you have it all under roof, the progress is going to be slower, the electrical takes a little more time. Keep the updates coming.

Mike


----------



## Dalecamino

BayouPenturner said:


> Shop looks great, job well done.  Don't forget you need to make a sign when it is finished...
> 
> "PEN STUDIO" or what ever you would like but remember i have seen your work and studio is the name i thought.


If you say STUDIO, that's fine. Don't think I ever will. But, I DO appreciate your compliment. I do already have a sign which will be mounted after painting.:biggrin:



Indiana_Parrothead said:


> Hi Chuck how is the progress going, it has been a few days? Since you have it all under roof, the progress is going to be slower, the electrical takes a little more time. Keep the updates coming.
> 
> Mike


 Hi Mike, ran out of money for a couple of days. :redface: Before that, we were short 12 shingles. Went back to Lowes and, got composition instead of 3 tab. Had to return them. Spent today installing vents and, soffits and, finished the shingles. Set all the nails for caulking (well I still have some left) Yes, will have to route wire from the service panel in the garage in the front of the house then, trench to the shed. Piece o' cake  More trim tomorrow. I will keep posting updates. Thanks!


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead

Looking good Chuck, with all the rain we have had trenching should be easy, muddy be easy

Mike


----------



## Dalecamino

Indiana_Parrothead said:


> Looking good Chuck, with all the rain we have had trenching should be easy, muddy be easy
> 
> Mike


 LOL! My CLAY yard has cracks in it :redface::biggrin: Thanks Mike!


----------



## plano_harry

Lookin good Chuck!


----------



## BRobbins629

Looking pretty good Chuck.


----------



## Dalecamino

plano_harry said:


> Lookin good Chuck!


Thanks Harry. The plans helped.:biggrin:



BRobbins629 said:


> Looking pretty good Chuck.


 Thanks Bruce. It could be better but, I'm not a builder. :biggrin:


----------



## BayouPenturner

looking great


----------



## Dalecamino

Got a little more done today. Still looking for door latch hardware. Ready for caulking now.


----------



## skiprat

WTH Chuck !!!  It's taken you so long to build this that you now have weeds growing from under the tiles!!!  Geesh, get a move on!!!:biggrin:

Just kidding of course, It's looking very good!! Bet you can't wait to move in..:biggrin:


----------



## mikespenturningz

That came out really nice Chuck. Do you have any tools in there yet?


----------



## Dalecamino

skiprat said:


> WTH Chuck !!!  It's taken you so long to build this that you now have weeds growing from under the tiles!!!  Geesh, get a move on!!!:biggrin:
> 
> Just kidding of course, It's looking very good!! Bet you can't wait to move in..:biggrin:


:biggrin: Looks bad doesn't it? :redface: It's actually food for the rabbits that have taken residence underneath. :biggrin: No time for trimming Steven!:biggrin: Thanks , yes getting very anxious. Have pen ideas!



mikespenturningz said:


> That came out really nice Chuck. Do you have any tools in there yet?


 Thank you Mike. Yes, I have some tools in there. 
Table saw
Circular saw
Drill
Jig saw
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino

Yesterday, all primed. Funny thing, I got paint to match the house. The primer color on the smart-siding is the same as the trim on the house. Good people at Lowes were able to match the colors for me.

All painted today. I think I'll install the windows next.


----------



## Dalecamino

Managed to get the sign up, receptacles nailed in.


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead

Looks good Chuck, I like the sign. Did you make it, if so how? Router, CNC, carve?

Mike


----------



## Dalecamino

Indiana_Parrothead said:


> Looks good Chuck, I like the sign. Did you make it, if so how? Router, CNC, carve?
> 
> Mike


 Thanks Mike. I traded one of my Alabama pens to a member in Alabama. He made it with a cnc router. I liked the 3D pen and, paper. I've had it for a couple of years now. I lost his name and contact info. If it comes back to me I'll post it in this thread.


----------



## BayouPenturner

looks great, the sign is perfect.  happy turning.


----------



## Dalecamino

BayouPenturner said:


> looks great, the sign is perfect.  happy turning.


 Thanks Jim. A long way from turning in this shed :redface:


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead

So Chuck when is the planned move in date?

Mike


----------



## Dalecamino

Indiana_Parrothead said:


> So Chuck when is the planned move in date?
> 
> Mike


 Good question! I don't have one. :redface: Other things keep interfering. BUT...I have the rest of my life, to get it done.:biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino

dalecamino said:


> Indiana_Parrothead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good Chuck, I like the sign. Did you make it, if so how? Router, CNC, carve?
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Mike. I traded one of my Alabama pens to a member in Alabama. He made it with a cnc router. I liked the 3D pen and, paper. I've had it for a couple of years now. I lost his name and contact info. If it comes back to me I'll post it in this thread.
Click to expand...

 David Warkentin (nsfr1206) made the sign for me. Also made a lamp with clear acrylic. Engraved Mine and, Susannes names. Alight in the base of the lamp shows our name. Cool lamp. David works construction and, puts in long ours during the season. But, he does nice work as, you can see.


----------



## mikespenturningz

Ok Chuck have you made a pen is there yet? Gotta know...


----------



## Dalecamino

mikespenturningz said:


> Ok Chuck have you made a pen is there yet? Gotta know...


 LOL! Not yet Mike. Couple more weeks maybe.:redface:


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead

dalecamino said:


> mikespenturningz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Chuck have you made a pen is there yet? Gotta know...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Not yet Mike. Couple more weeks maybe.:redface:
Click to expand...


In a couple more weeks the heat and humidity in Indy is going to be killer, it will only be a little worse two hours south where i'am at I just about shut down here in July and August. In the mid 90's and 90% humidity is not fun. But if I just finished my new pan cave I would be out working in it any way too 

I did a lot of flat work before, I would finally get to my final sanding before finish and have a huge drop of sweat fall and just about have to start the sanding over. I have a heater for winter, maybe someday an air conditioner. 

Mike


----------



## Dalecamino

Indiana_Parrothead said:


> dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mikespenturningz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Chuck have you made a pen is there yet? Gotta know...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Not yet Mike. Couple more weeks maybe.:redface:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In a couple more weeks the heat and humidity in Indy is going to be killer, it will only be a little worse two hours south where i'am at I just about shut down here in July and August. In the mid 90's and 90% humidity is not fun. But if I just finished my new pan cave I would be out working in it any way too
> 
> I did a lot of flat work before, I would finally get to my final sanding before finish and have a huge drop of sweat fall and just about have to start the sanding over. I have a heater for winter, maybe someday an air conditioner.
> 
> Mike
Click to expand...

You're right.....it's going to be killer hot soon.I plan to push it next week. That A/C may have to go in pretty quick. It's terrible what one drop of sweat can cost you. BTW, got your Buffet tickets yet?:biggrin:


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead

dalecamino said:


> Indiana_Parrothead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mikespenturningz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Chuck have you made a pen is there yet? Gotta know...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Not yet Mike. Couple more weeks maybe.:redface:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In a couple more weeks the heat and humidity in Indy is going to be killer, it will only be a little worse two hours south where i'am at I just about shut down here in July and August. In the mid 90's and 90% humidity is not fun. But if I just finished my new pan cave I would be out working in it any way too
> 
> I did a lot of flat work before, I would finally get to my final sanding before finish and have a huge drop of sweat fall and just about have to start the sanding over. I have a heater for winter, maybe someday an air conditioner.
> 
> Mike
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're right.....it's going to be killer hot soon.I plan to push it next week. That A/C may have to go in pretty quick. It's terrible what one drop of sweat can cost you. BTW, got your Buffet tickets yet?:biggrin:
Click to expand...


The Buffett shows are a bone of contention in my house the wife won't go anymore and won't let my go by myself. The last show I was are was about 4 years ago, before that we were at 15 straight years, man I miss those.

Mike


----------



## mredburn

Gee Chuck, It hits mid 90's and 90% humidity you will feel just like you were back  in FLorida in early springtime.


----------



## Dalecamino

mredburn said:


> Gee Chuck, It hits mid 90's and 90% humidity you will feel just like you were back  in FLorida in early springtime.


 :biggrin: LOL! I distinctly recall our little meeting in Marshalls shop. My shirt was soaked in 20 minutes. I won't let it get like that here. :biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino

Indiana_Parrothead said:


> dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indiana_Parrothead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mikespenturningz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Chuck have you made a pen is there yet? Gotta know...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Not yet Mike. Couple more weeks maybe.:redface:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In a couple more weeks the heat and humidity in Indy is going to be killer, it will only be a little worse two hours south where i'am at I just about shut down here in July and August. In the mid 90's and 90% humidity is not fun. But if I just finished my new pan cave I would be out working in it any way too
> 
> I did a lot of flat work before, I would finally get to my final sanding before finish and have a huge drop of sweat fall and just about have to start the sanding over. I have a heater for winter, maybe someday an air conditioner.
> 
> Mike
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're right.....it's going to be killer hot soon.I plan to push it next week. That A/C may have to go in pretty quick. It's terrible what one drop of sweat can cost you. BTW, got your Buffet tickets yet?:biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Buffett shows are a bone of contention in my house the wife won't go anymore and won't let my go by myself. The last show I was are was about 4 years ago, before that we were at 15 straight years, man I miss those.
> 
> Mike
Click to expand...

 I was stationed in Key West in '65 I'm pretty sure he was the guy sitting around town playing his guitar. But then, there were several of those. It's amazing he's still doing it.


----------



## Rockytime

Wow. Nice looking building. Nice to get into a place with no disturbances. Forget the internet and cell phone.


----------



## Dalecamino

Rockytime said:


> Wow. Nice looking building. Nice to get into a place with no disturbances. Forget the internet and cell phone.


 Thanks Les, you bet it's nice. I can be in my cave for hours undisturbed. Except to be asked if I'm hungry or, thirsty. Doesn't get much better (for me):biggrin:


----------



## BayouPenturner

make sure you have room for a dorm size fridg.


----------



## Dalecamino

BayouPenturner said:


> make sure you have room for a dorm size fridg.


 Thanks Jim. Got that covered too. :biggrin:


----------



## wizard

*Awesome!!*

Chuck,
WOW!! That looks awesome !!! 
If I could give you a bit of advice ...
Get a really....REALLY  good strong A/C unit even if it costs a bit more. Really takes the fun out of it when you are uncomfortably hot!!. 
Looking good!! Wait a minute... missing something...isn't there supposed to be a gold center band encircling the cave:biggrin:
Regards,
Doc


----------



## Dalecamino

wizard said:


> Chuck,
> WOW!! That looks awesome !!!
> If I could give you a bit of advice ...
> Get a really....REALLY  good strong A/C unit even if it costs a bit more. Really takes the fun out of it when you are uncomfortably hot!!.
> Looking good!! Wait a minute... missing something...isn't there supposed to be a gold center band encircling the cave:biggrin:
> Regards,
> Doc


 Thank you Doc! I'm glad you like it. A good A/C unit is in order. :wink: You've caught me again, making a project without a center band. :biggrin: I think about 16" from the bottom ring would be suitable.:biggrin: Don't you?


----------



## Dalecamino

Outlets wired in, waiting for "Call Before you dig" to mark the property. Going to put door stop strip inside the doors and, add foam strips today. Some paint on the door jams. Maybe pick up an A/C unit.


----------



## Dalecamino

*UPDATE*

Finally it's electric! Got the A/C installed, all outlets in. Cleaned up the scraps and sawdust. Ready for insulation next.


----------



## stonepecker

Looking great.  A man needs a place to call his own.  Nice sign.
Hope you get it done soon.......tired of holding the heat back......LOL


----------



## Dalecamino

stonepecker said:


> Looking great.  A man needs a place to call his own.  Nice sign.
> Hope you get it done soon.......tired of holding the heat back......LOL


 Thanks Wayne! Hold that heat back a little longer please!


----------



## Dalecamino

*Insulated!*

Got the walls insulated. I had enough left over to add some over head. Haven't yet figured how I would do it. I am open for suggestions if, you have any. Thanks for your interest!


----------



## mredburn

will you insulate the ceiling or the roof?  I went back and looked at the pictures you have vents which mean insulating at the ceiling. No help to hold it up while you staple it ? You could leave an access hole and put it in after putting dry wall on the ceiling.


----------



## Ed McDonnell

You are still thinking like a Floridian.  You went for A/C.  That's good for the couple weeks out of the year that it's hot enough to need A/C in your new sub artic environs.  But what about the 7 months out of the year when it's too darn cold?  What are you doing for heat?

If you are going to insulate the roof with the same stuff you used on the walls make sure you don't create a problem with moisture condensation.


Ed


----------



## stonepecker

Maybe he is going to wear extra long johns and stay warm that way. LOL

Have to have heat there .... that is a given.  No matter what you do, insulation in the roof is a must if you plan to use it at all in the winter.  Now I will say that the size is going to be easy to heat.  but to 'hold' the heat is going to be a problem.

I am watching with interest as I hope to see something new.


----------



## Dalecamino

mredburn said:


> will you insulate the ceiling or the roof?  I went back and looked at the pictures you have vents which mean insulating at the ceiling. No help to hold it up while you staple it ? You could leave an access hole and put it in after putting dry wall on the ceiling.


My intensions were to use the foil covered cellafoam panels like the shed in FL. which IS insulation. Now, I have two 40 ft. rolls and, a partial, left over. The cellafoam is the 4'x8' sheets. I think I can lay the insulation in as I go. Then, the last sheet will be 2' wide and, I can glue it onto that piece to hold it in place while I nail it up. OR...I can use drywall for the ceiling.:biggrin: Yes, I'll have my brothers help. (again)



parklandturner said:


> You are still thinking like a Floridian.  You went for A/C.  That's good for the couple weeks out of the year that it's hot enough to need A/C in your new sub artic environs.  But what about the 7 months out of the year when it's too darn cold?  What are you doing for heat?
> 
> If you are going to insulate the roof with the same stuff you used on the walls make sure you don't create a problem with moisture condensation.
> 
> 
> Ed


Ed, apparently you haven't spent much time in Indiana, in the summer months. :biggrin: Two days ago, it was hotter here than in North Port. :frown: It will last until September. Long enough to justify A/C. To answer your question about heat, I'm posting a picture of my Cave Furnace. 240 volts & 4800 watts. It has a built in thermostat and works very well. Used it last winter in the garage.:wink: Thanks for your help.



stonepecker said:


> Maybe he is going to wear extra long johns and stay warm that way. LOL
> 
> Have to have heat there .... that is a given.  No matter what you do, insulation in the roof is a must if you plan to use it at all in the winter.  Now I will say that the size is going to be easy to heat.  but to 'hold' the heat is going to be a problem.
> 
> I am watching with interest as I hope to see something new.


YES, I have long johns :biggrin: I think the extra insulation will help hold the heat better than just the cellafoam panels. It wasn't a problem in Florida but, it's different here.:biggrin:


----------



## Ed McDonnell

240v / 4.8kW!!  You sure that won't set that little shed on fire?

I always laugh when the folks up north call in the summer to complain about their heat and humidity and then close with "at least we aren't in Florida where it's really bad!!".  They are sweating it out in 100+ heat and 100% humidity and we're comfortable in the 80s with the comfy trade winds blowing.  At least most years.  Not so much this year.

When are you going to start stocking up on salt so you can keep the path to the shed de-iced?


Ed


----------



## Dalecamino

parklandturner said:


> 240v / 4.8kW!!  You sure that won't set that little shed on fire?
> 
> I always laugh when the folks up north call in the summer to complain about their heat and humidity and then close with "at least we aren't in Florida where it's really bad!!".  They are sweating it out in 100+ heat and 100% humidity and we're comfortable in the 80s with the comfy trade winds blowing.  At least most years.  Not so much this year.
> 
> When are you going to start stocking up on salt so you can keep the path to the shed de-iced?
> 
> 
> Ed


 Good little heater. I like the control switch on it. It is adjustable so, you can set it to your desired level. Yeah, we have some special folks here in the north.:biggrin: I'll be buying salt as soon as it hits the shelf. :redface: Then clean the spark plug in the snow blower. :biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino

Currently waiting for drywall and, tile money :redface::biggrin:


----------



## mikespenturningz

Any pens come out of there yet Chuck? I don't see any sawdust... ;>)


----------



## kruzzer

It looks great Chuck....Swimming pool and tennis court on the right or the left???


----------



## Dalecamino

mikespenturningz said:


> Any pens come out of there yet Chuck? I don't see any sawdust... ;>)


 Nothing....absolutely nothing Mike. And the frustration is building :redface:


kruzzer said:


> It looks great Chuck....Swimming pool and tennis court on the right or the left???


 Thanks Rich, there will be no time for recreation. :biggrin: It's looking like an ice skating rink will be there before it's done.:redface:


----------



## Dalecamino

I wonder if I can create some worthy cause and, put it on Kickstart:biggrin: Maybe get a little help :biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino

I thought I would put all the progress photos in one post. I hope it works out. :redface: 

It looks like the first couple of photos failed to upload. No big deal. Going to get the left over insulation in the rafters this week, then drywall this week end. Thanks to all for your interest and, support. Still a long way to go.


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead

It's looking good Chuck I'll bet you can't wait to get moved in. I'll bet your wife can't wait either then she will have a parking space in the garage again. I haven't parked in my garage in about 15 years. 

Mike


----------



## Dalecamino

Indiana_Parrothead said:


> It's looking good Chuck I'll bet you can't wait to get moved in. I'll bet your wife can't wait either then she will have a parking space in the garage again. I haven't parked in my garage in about 15 years.
> 
> Mike


 Thanks Mike. You are so right on all counts. It's been edgy around here. :wink:


----------



## SteveJ

That's looking pretty nice.  What are you going to use for lights?


----------



## Dalecamino

SMJ1957 said:


> That's looking pretty nice.  What are you going to use for lights?


 Two inexpensive, hanging shop lights. I have lamps for every power tool I use. The shop lights I have, have pull chain switches.


----------



## BayouPenturner

looks great, it is nice to have a space that is separate from the garage.  enjoy.


----------



## Dalecamino

BayouPenturner said:


> looks great, it is nice to have a space that is separate from the garage.  enjoy.


 Thanks Jim. Yes, looking forward to hanging out there. Got a spare PC to hook up wirelessly too.:biggrin:


----------



## BayouPenturner

I have a PC in the shop and it great to view youtube, IAP, and shop in solitude.

Your shop is shaping up nicely.


----------



## Dalecamino

BayouPenturner said:


> I have a PC in the shop and it great to view youtube, IAP, and shop in solitude.
> 
> Your shop is shaping up nicely.


 Yeah, it sure is handy to have IAP access right where you're working. My friends in Florida have this luxury.


----------



## mredburn

I would buy you a sheet of drywall. $10.00 do it?


----------



## Dalecamino

mredburn said:


> I would buy you a sheet of drywall. $10.00 do it?


 YES!!!:biggrin: I'll need 9 more. Wanna buy them too? :biggrin:


----------



## mredburn

hmm I may do that I know you dont have 9 more friends.


----------



## mredburn

Oh wait thats me that doesnt have 9 more friends!


----------



## Dalecamino

mredburn said:


> hmm I may do that I know you dont have 9 more friends.


 


mredburn said:


> Oh wait thats me that doesnt have 9 more friends!


 YOU....are a very funny person :laugh: Ever considered doing stand up? :biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino

Good things DO happen. Even to ME!  A messenger, sent from above dropped $100.00 into my Paypal account for drywall this morning :biggrin: BIG, BIG help! Happy days are here again! :wink::biggrin: Thank you angel :biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino

I'll just have to do something special for this friend. :biggrin::wink: Not, sure what.:redface:


----------



## mredburn

Hey! How come I only see one electrical outlet in that shop?


----------



## Dalecamino

mredburn said:


> Hey! How come I only see one electrical outlet in that shop?


 You're only looking at one wall! :biggrin:There is one on each wall, and one in the ceiling. Ran out of wire :biggrin:
I also have a 4' strip outlet.


----------



## Timebandit

Dale, why did you just go with the single outlets? Why not do double gang boxes and put quads in them? Was this a money issue? Or maybe just have everything on plug strips. As an ex-electrician, just curious. I know its a small shop, but i always do quads when possible. Plus, thats more plugs to plug more plug strips into plug more plugs for things into, right!:biggrin:


----------



## mredburn

I would have thought a 4 plex every 4 ft would be a great start. You would still only use one or two things at a time. Like your lathe and a light. I added 28 outlets to the garage where Im at now and have run out of places to plug things in and have a couple power strips plugged into them


----------



## Dalecamino

Timebandit said:


> Dale, why did you just go with the single outlets? Why not do double gang boxes and put quads in them? Was this a money issue? Or maybe just have everything on plug strips. As an ex-electrician, just curious. I know its a small shop, but i always do quads when possible. Plus, thats more plugs to plug more plug strips into plug more plugs for things into, right!:biggrin:


It's 120 square feet. You pretty much answered your own question. Yes, money is always an issue for me. :redface:



mredburn said:


> I would have thought a 4 plex every 4 ft would be a great start. You would still only use one or two things at a time. Like your lathe and a light. I added 28 outlets to the garage where Im at now and have run out of places to plug things in and have a couple power strips plugged into them


I think what I have will be enough. Same as I had in North Port. Except the addition of the four foot strip. Guess I'll find out. I can always have # four foot strips. :biggrin:


----------



## mikespenturningz

I haven't checked in here for a bit Dale. Your shop is looking great. 

I used to have a friend in North Port Ken Hutchinson I have not talked to him in a long time and don't know if he is even with us anymore. My father is just north of there in Venice. 

Can't wait to see pens coming out of that space.

Mike


----------



## Dalecamino

Drywall is up and, taped. Second coat of mud goes on tomorrow morning. Maybe third coat too. I got this low dust, fast drying stuff.


----------



## skiprat

Wow Chuck....at this rate, you'll be churning out pens by the bucket load by Christmas............2036:biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino

mikespenturningz said:


> I haven't checked in here for a bit Dale. Your shop is looking great.
> 
> I used to have a friend in North Port Ken Hutchinson I have not talked to him in a long time and don't know if he is even with us anymore. My father is just north of there in Venice.
> 
> Can't wait to see pens coming out of that space.
> 
> Mike


 Thanks Mike. Don't think I met Ken. Although, it seems like I saw someone with that name somewhere. I have more hats and, T-shirts that say Venice, than North Port. We loved Venice, for everything. Beach, shops, Christmas Boat Parade etc. Just a cool town.


----------



## Dalecamino

skiprat said:


> Wow Chuck....at this rate, you'll be churning out pens by the bucket load by Christmas............2036:biggrin:


 Yeah well, feel free to come and, help :tongue: Better yet.....send money!!! :biggrin: That's the biggest hold up. :redface:


----------



## skiprat

dalecamino said:


> Yeah well, feel free to come and, help :tongue: Better yet.....send money!!! :biggrin: That's the biggest hold up. :redface:


 
Yeah well yourself !!!   If you built a *workshop* instead of a la de da *Studio*, then you'd be in by now and have enough dosh left over to buy loads of kits.........or maybe one or two Compenent Sets......:tongue:

:biggrin:


----------



## mredburn

Chuck,
Dont pay any attention to the Rat.  He's just jealous cause yours is bigger than his!
He still has to go outside his SHOP when he wants to change his mind.


----------



## Dalecamino

skiprat said:


> dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah well, feel free to come and, help :tongue: Better yet.....send money!!! :biggrin: That's the biggest hold up. :redface:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah well yourself !!!   If you built a *workshop* instead of a la de da *Studio*, then you'd be in by now and have enough dosh left over to buy loads of kits.........or maybe one or two Compenent Sets......:tongue:
> 
> :biggrin:
Click to expand...

Steve, you DO know that, Rome, was not built in a Day.:biggrin:



mredburn said:


> Chuck,
> Dont pay any attention to the Rat.  He's just jealous cause yours is bigger than his!
> He still has to go outside his SHOP when he wants to change his mind.


That's funny! But, good point :biggrin: I don't mind Steve's teasing at all. I like his wit and, humor.:wink::biggrin:


----------



## bluwolf

Chuck, I'm with Skip. You really have to stop that. It's beginning to look nicer than my house...

Mike


----------



## Dalecamino

bluwolf said:


> Chuck, I'm with Skip. You really have to stop that. It's beginning to look nicer than my house...
> 
> Mike


 But Mike, your shop has finished walls.:wink: I think, the nicer my shop looks, the nicer my pens will be.  If I still remember how to make one. :redface: Thanks Mike!


----------



## stonepecker

Chuck,
It is lookin' great.  Just put up what you want and make the rest of us jealous.  Hell, Maybe ever a few will get the idea that they too can have a studio.   Some of us just get set in our old ways and are afraid to do something new and wonderful.

I have been cleaning my place this weekend.  Looking better all the time.  LOL
Wayne


----------



## skiprat

Hey Chuck !!!  You gotta check out this amazing site !!  It gives you tons of ideas for setting out your new studio.
You're welcome!! :wink:

Chuck's Cave design ideas


----------



## Dalecamino

ROTFLMAO! Only you Steven Jackson :biggrin: Thrown under the bus now! 

I think I like the one with stained glass.....no the Diner. But, I am NOT into baskets.:frown:


----------



## Dalecamino

stonepecker said:


> Chuck,
> It is lookin' great.  Just put up what you want and make the rest of us jealous.  Hell, Maybe ever a few will get the idea that they too can have a studio.   Some of us just get set in our old ways and are afraid to do something new and wonderful.
> 
> I have been cleaning my place this weekend.  Looking better all the time.  LOL
> Wayne


 Thanks Wayne, I hope it does influence some into building one. That otherwise wouldn't. :wink: It's been a blast and, given some bonding time with my brother before he goes back to AZ for the winter.

Hey, have you got photos posted?


----------



## mikespenturningz

Hey Chuck you are going to have to go back to the library and start at the beginning by the time you turn another pen. You won't know finial from center band! Can you remember the last time you turned a pen? You will have a great place to read about it though! You must be having shakes like crazy from the Pen DT's..


----------



## Dalecamino

I think it was this one    I'm sure I'll be a little rusty but, it will be fun to start over.


----------



## OOPS

Well, I for one will be really excited when you get your shop cranked up and start putting out more masterpieces.  I really enjoy the way you style your pens and I was quite saddened a few months back when you sold off some of your stuff.  I can't tell you how happy I have been to see this shop go up, mostly because I enjoy your work.  

SO HURRY UP!    You have a legion of fans!    I think you've designed your shop well, for winter warmth and perhaps later, a/c for the summer.  I am waiting with great anticipation.


----------



## Dalecamino

OOPS said:


> Well, I for one will be really excited when you get your shop cranked up and start putting out more masterpieces.  I really enjoy the way you style your pens and I was quite saddened a few months back when you sold off some of your stuff.  I can't tell you how happy I have been to see this shop go up, mostly because I enjoy your work.
> 
> SO HURRY UP!    You have a legion of fans!    I think you've designed your shop well, for winter warmth and perhaps later, a/c for the summer.  I am waiting with great anticipation.


 Thank you Bill. When Redburn sees this, he'll say I need a bigger hat. :biggrin:I appreciate your compliments. I AM hoping to get this job over with soon. But, gee whiz...EVERTHING is $100.00 every time I need the next thing, it's another $100.00  But, at least I'll have nice surroundings :biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino

*Todays progress*

Finished sanding the joints, caulked the sill plate (almost forgot) put some backing plates above the drywall to, catch the trim when the time comes and, painted the walls. Got a deal on some eggshell so, I used that. I'm done for the day! :redface:


----------



## kruzzer

Looking good Chuck.... where is your bed going??


----------



## Dalecamino

kruzzer said:


> Looking good Chuck.... where is your bed going??


 Thanks Rich! I may put in a loft for the bed. :redface:


----------



## stonepecker

Just get a hammock and sleep between the tools.  When you get up in the morning.....put it away in the drawer.  Or foot locker if that is the case.


----------



## Dalecamino

stonepecker said:


> Just get a hammock and sleep between the tools.  When you get up in the morning.....put it away in the drawer.  Or foot locker if that is the case.


 Wayne, it sounds like you know exactly how this works :biggrin: Thanks for the tip.:wink:


----------



## Dalecamino

Just got more much needed help in the form of financial support, from another caring, good friend. Without solicitation. It is a darned good feeling. So, I got my floor covering and, will go pick up ceiling panels & trim in awhile. I'll need to catch my brother for help with the ceiling so, I don't know when the next photos will be posted. 

THANKS! to my friends for their support when, it was really needed. It wasn't looking good for me.:redface: But, is now!:biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino

*Moving right along*

Ok, so the ceiling is in. I don't think paint will stick to this stuff (foil faced foam panels R-5 rating) so, I'm not even going to find out. It looks great to me :biggrin: Got carpet padding to go under the Congoleum for insulation & anti-fatigue factors. Got a coat of stain and, varnish on the trim pieces. Thanks to all of you for your support and, advice on this project. And, THANKS AGAIN to my friends who supported this project. Stay tuned for more photos and, updates. Gotta take Susanne to the Urologist this afternoon. Hope it's something that has an easy fix. This poor girl is traveling over her share of bumps.


----------



## mredburn

Looking Good Chuck.  Nothing wrong with that for the ceiling at all.


----------



## Dalecamino

mredburn said:


> Looking Good Chuck.  Nothing wrong with that for the ceiling at all.


 Thank you Mike. I got the panels at Menard's. They had some Cold Weather aluminum tape to seal the seams with. Sticky stuff! :biggrin:


----------



## bluwolf

Wood floors... okay, it's now officially nicer than my house:redface:

Mike


----------



## Dalecamino

bluwolf said:


> Wood floors... okay, it's now officially nicer than my house:redface:
> 
> Mike


 Mike, it will never be nicer than your house, I've been there. :wink::biggrin: No, not wood floors. Those are trim boards to go around the top & bottom of the walls. I just laid them on the floor to dry :biggrin: Thanks for the compliment though! :wink:


----------



## tomas

mredburn said:


> I dont see any hurricane straps, and arent you supposed to put blocking about 4 or 5 ft up to stop fires from spreading?  That truss wont pass code either.


 
I had to do the same thing for my Colorado shop.  I'm still watching for the tidal surge along with the hurricane.

Tomas


----------



## stonepecker

Hope that Susanne is alright.  Saying a prayer.


----------



## Dalecamino

stonepecker said:


> Hope that Susanne is alright.  Saying a prayer.


 Thanks Wayne. They think it's one of those irritation deals. Come back next month, unless we call you.


----------



## stonepecker

Glad that Susanne is alright.   I believe it is time for some more pictures of the shop.  Wanting to see that you are moving forward and getting closer to having the tools in place and you back to turning. :bulgy-eyes:
Right now, I am building you a "welcome back" package.  Things for the shop and some others to play with.  Just got to design a way to ship it all.  :biggrin:

Keep smiling,


----------



## Dalecamino

stonepecker said:


> Glad that Susanne is alright.   I believe it is time for some more pictures of the shop.  Wanting to see that you are moving forward and getting closer to having the tools in place and you back to turning. :bulgy-eyes:
> Right now, I am building you a "welcome back" package.  Things for the shop and some others to play with.  Just got to design a way to ship it all.  :biggrin:
> 
> Keep smiling,


 Thanks Wayne! I am glad you asked. Got the trim stained and varnished. Had to wait for brother to get free to help hang the ceiling trim. Going to try to tackle the floor myself tomorrow maybe. Sealed the window and A/C with foam today also. Susanne goes to the BMV this afternoon so, won't get much else done. Welcome back package???  That sounds cool! Thanks!! I'm anxious to see it. From you, it has to be good. :biggrin:

Susanne asked if I were planning to sleep out there? I said absolutely not. She then asked "then why are you staining the trim"? :redface: I told her, I wanted it to look nice :biggrin: Girls just don't understand :wink::biggrin:


----------



## mredburn

Chuck tell her its an "ARTISTS STUDIO" not a shed. It has to look good so when your pens dont work out like they should you can still look good workin in your "Studio"
Cause your an Artiste...........:biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino

mredburn said:


> Chuck tell her its an "ARTISTS STUDIO" not a shed. It has to look good so when your pens dont work out like they should you can still look good workin in your "Studio"
> Cause your an Artiste...........:biggrin:


 :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: Wonderful idea Mike! I think I know what her response will be :redface: "BS" or....something to that effect :biggrin: But, I'll tell her YOU said so :wink:


----------



## Dalecamino

A sudden change of game plan. I want to hang the cabinets before the floor covering. BECAUSE.....my marks for the wall studs are on the floor :biggrin: and, I don't trust my stud finder. SO....I now have to wait for my help to orchestrate their schedules  We might get this finished around the time Skiprat dictated :redface: Keep watching!


----------



## Dalecamino

Today, I slapped some trim around the window and, A/C unit. No more progress until Sunday when help will be here for hanging some cabinets.:wink:


----------



## stonepecker

Git-R-Dun


----------



## mredburn

your trim is under turned and the ca finish is horrible  try again


----------



## Dalecamino

mredburn said:


> your trim is under turned and the ca finish is horrible  try again


 NO!!!! It stays as is :tongue::biggrin:


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead

Chuck it is really starting to look good. I haven't been keeping up as much on your thread as I was, be a little preoccupied with some things going on here. You sure that is a workshop and not a small cabin, or large dog house....

Mike


----------



## Dalecamino

Indiana_Parrothead said:


> Chuck it is really starting to look good. I haven't been keeping up as much on your thread as I was, be a little preoccupied with some things going on here. You sure that is a workshop and not a small cabin, or large dog house....
> 
> Mike


 Thanks Mike, understood. No, it's still just a shed :biggrin:


----------



## stonepecker

So, once the cabinets are hung and the floor is in, we can expect to see the tools go into the "cave".
If I was closer, I would bring over one of the two rolling tables I have.  They were gurney(s) from ambulance/medical supply house here locally.  They work great.  roll around in the shop.  Hold lots of weight.  With the right one, you can raise and lower the table.  And with a blanket and pillow, you can take a nap.:foot-in-mouth:


----------



## Dalecamino

stonepecker said:


> So, once the cabinets are hung and the floor is in, we can expect to see the tools go into the "cave".
> If I was closer, I would bring over one of the two rolling tables I have.  They were gurney(s) from ambulance/medical supply house here locally.  They work great.  roll around in the shop.  Hold lots of weight.  With the right one, you can raise and lower the table.  And with a blanket and pillow, you can take a nap.:foot-in-mouth:


 YES! I'm going to see if I can persuade my helpers to get it all done tomorrow. Then tools go in. Those gurneys sound cool. They come with mattresses, don't they?:biggrin: I'm all about afternoon naps :biggrin: I like your way of thinking Wayne. Actually, there won't be room for a gurney in this shed. I already have two benches. It won't be long now.:wink:


----------



## Dalecamino

Cabinets in, floor tomorrow.


----------



## Dalecamino

*A few more photos*

Getting closer to completion. Floor and, baseboard is in. Trim around the door is up. The first photo is the Lounge Area :biggrin: The outside temperature was 79 F so, I closed the doors and, window and gave the A/C a test. Within 3 minutes it was cool. And by 6minutes really nice.


----------



## D.Oliver

I'd almost thing a guy would almost feel bad getting shavings on floor that nice.  Almost.


----------



## mredburn

WOW  a waiting room for your clients while you preform your turnings in the Artistes  studio...... You need another open up your hat another notch to fit your head!


----------



## Dalecamino

D.Oliver said:


> I'd almost thing a guy would almost feel bad getting shavings on floor that nice.  Almost.


What shavings?



mredburn said:


> WOW  a waiting room for your clients while you preform your turnings in the Artistes  studio...... You need another open up your hat another notch to fit your head!


 That's for tattoos and, hair dressers :biggrin: I've worn the same hat for decades :tongue:


----------



## stonepecker

Can hardly wait to see the benchs in place along with the tools.
Hope that you have a few mats for the floor......That is going to be cold in the winter.  Of course, insulated boots will keep your feet warm.

And the tops of those cabinets......great place for the speakers for the radio.  Got to have 'mood' music.  The tops of mine get so dusty.  I only get up there once a year to clean.

Looking forward to more pictures.


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead

Chuch, it is really starting to look good. I might have to make a road trip can come out and check it out in person. Not a whole lot on my social calender right now any way. 

Mike


----------



## Dalecamino

stonepecker said:


> Can hardly wait to see the benchs in place along with the tools.
> Hope that you have a few mats for the floor......That is going to be cold in the winter.  Of course, insulated boots will keep your feet warm.
> 
> And the tops of those cabinets......great place for the speakers for the radio.  Got to have 'mood' music.  The tops of mine get so dusty.  I only get up there once a year to clean.
> 
> Looking forward to more pictures.


All of my gear is in the garage. So...have to box it back up in tubs (probably) and tote it back to the SHED (studio) Benches first of course. Yeah, got a place for stereo, TV and frig:biggrin: Gotta see if the wireless internet will work out there. Doubting it though. 

As for the floor, I put carpet padding under that linoleum. Nice and comfy :biggrin: 
Thanks Wayne!



Indiana_Parrothead said:


> Chuch, it is really starting to look good. I might have to make a road trip can come out and check it out in person. Not a whole lot on my social calender right now any way.
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike! Get your A double S up here. I could learn something. :biggrin:


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead

I was hoping I could learn something....


----------



## Dalecamino

Indiana_Parrothead said:


> I was hoping I could learn something....


 Likely we both will.


----------



## Dalecamino

Time to get all this stuff packed up and moved to the new shop! :redface:

Piece of cake!:biggrin:


----------



## kruzzer

I don't know Chuck..... I think you need a bigger shop..


----------



## Dalecamino

kruzzer said:


> I don't know Chuck..... I think you need a bigger shop..


 I think you're right Rich. I saw Mike's comment about Skiprat having to go outside his shop to change his mind.  THAT....scares me :redface::bulgy-eyes:


----------



## stonepecker

so now how much room is this 'cave' giving you?  Sq Footage?  I will be very interested in seeing how everything fits and where you are putting all the little "extras".  I am guessing that getting the benchs in place is the first order of business.

Better hurry, you could be getting a little rain soon.


----------



## Dalecamino

stonepecker said:


> so now how much room is this 'cave' giving you?  Sq Footage?  I will be very interested in seeing how everything fits and where you are putting all the little "extras".  I am guessing that getting the benchs in place is the first order of business.
> 
> Better hurry, you could be getting a little rain soon.


 Wayne, it's 120 sq ft BUT...figure cubic ft with the 8 ft walls. I could get a bunch stacked on a corner shelf. Just thinking. Yes, thunderstorms today. Like being back in Florida:biggrin:


----------



## stonepecker

I am scared to suggest this but here goes.

Can you sort things as to what needs to go in first and then the rest in an order that makes sense to just get it in the shed.  I am think mostly heavy things.  The things you might want a younger person to carry or even two young guys to handle.

If so, then, can you afford some $5 dollar pizza and soda?  Go to the high school and request maybe the defensive line and line backers to come over for a moving/pizza party......you know they can use a workout and love pizza.   And you know the younger guys can be paid with food

I am just trying to help out Chuck.  Maybe even get you back to turning before the month ends?

:biggrin:


----------



## Curly

What's all this packing talk? Grab your wheelbarrow and start humping! :biggrin:


----------



## mredburn

Have you ever seen how much pizza a teenager can eat?


----------



## Dalecamino

stonepecker said:


> I am scared to suggest this but here goes.
> 
> Can you sort things as to what needs to go in first and then the rest in an order that makes sense to just get it in the shed.  I am think mostly heavy things.  The things you might want a younger person to carry or even two young guys to handle.
> 
> If so, then, can you afford some $5 dollar pizza and soda?  Go to the high school and request maybe the defensive line and line backers to come over for a moving/pizza party......you know they can use a workout and love pizza.   And you know the younger guys can be paid with food
> 
> I am just trying to help out Chuck.  Maybe even get you back to turning before the month ends?
> 
> :biggrin:


Great minds think alike!:biggrin: Our grandson and his lineman buddy are coming to help with the heavy stuff. I'm putting the loose stuff in some tubs myself. So, nothing gets mishandled. This starts tomorrow. Great idea...the pizza & beer...I mean sodas :biggrin:



Curly said:


> What's all this packing talk? Grab your wheelbarrow and start humping! :biggrin:


:laugh: Thanks Pete! I would have to borrow a wheelbarrow...since I don't own one and, never will :biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino

mredburn said:


> Have you ever seen how much pizza a teenager can eat?


 YES!!!! That's why I've not mentioned it yet :wink: I'm testing their loyalty :biggrin: Besides, I think they owe ME. We'll see how that works out for me.:redface:


----------



## stonepecker

mredburn said:


> Have you ever seen how much pizza a teenager can eat?


 


I said I was SCARED to suggest this. Having a Teenager here at home and his buddies keep the fridge cleaned out. No leftovers here.
On weekends ..... 2 gallons of milk per day. I have cried at times when I have walked out with groceries. We stock up when we can but somethings just don't keep. 
The wife is "Canning" as we speak. Tomatos are a staple here. Chile, sauses, hotdishes, soups, stews, etc. Mushrooms are another thing. Can lettus and spinach be frozen at home? Our garden is the only life saver we have in the summer.

We talk of the old days. My wife and I call them "BC" Days. (Before Children) :doctor: Congrates sir.......you are the proud father of a 9 pound eating machine.


----------



## EBorraga

Looking good Chuck. And it was a million degrees today with 2 million percent humidity. The weekend looks even worse. But I can't complain, its been a very mild summer for us!!


----------



## Dalecamino

stonepecker said:


> mredburn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever seen how much pizza a teenager can eat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said I was SCARED to suggest this. Having a Teenager here at home and his buddies keep the fridge cleaned out. No leftovers here.
> On weekends ..... 2 gallons of milk per day. I have cried at times when I have walked out with groceries. We stock up when we can but somethings just don't keep.
> The wife is "Canning" as we speak. Tomatos are a staple here. Chile, sauses, hotdishes, soups, stews, etc. Mushrooms are another thing. Can lettus and spinach be frozen at home? Our garden is the only life saver we have in the summer.
> 
> We talk of the old days. My wife and I call them "BC" Days. (Before Children) :doctor: Congrates sir.......you are the proud father of a 9 pound eating machine.
Click to expand...

I know what you mean. I cringe when I hear, my stepson is coming to stay for a couple of days. THAT, is a food vacuum. 



EBorraga said:


> Looking good Chuck. And it was a million degrees today with 2 million percent humidity. The weekend looks even worse. But I can't complain, its been a very mild summer for us!!


 Hey Ernie! Thanks, it's always good to hear from you. You're right, it's been a great summer. It's only right to have a few sweltering hot days. I was blessed with mostly good weather for this project.


----------



## EBorraga

Chuck, I have some vacation coming up. The week following the 3 hour. I'll be in Indy the weekend after Labor day for the race. I'll hit you up so we can do lunch on Sunday! I'll also be up there for US Nationals, but wont have any spare time.


----------



## Dalecamino

EBorraga said:


> Chuck, I have some vacation coming up. The week following the 3 hour. I'll be in Indy the weekend after Labor day for the race. I'll hit you up so we can do lunch on Sunday! I'll also be up there for US Nationals, but wont have any spare time.


 If you don't make it this time I'll be very disappointed but, will still understand. Been a long time. Enjoy the racing. 

Hope I'm all set up when you get here. Thanks!


----------



## Dalecamino

*Moving in*

Got some things moved in yesterday. Most important things first. :biggrin: Hopefully, the other bench & tools today or, tomorrow.


----------



## wizard

Chuck,
Weekly photo due tomorrow! All the stuff should be in the cave..er...shop...right?? LOL. Kidding aside...It looks great !! 
Regards, Doc


Edit: Didn't get chance to finish my post and you posted pic lol


----------



## Dalecamino

wizard said:


> Chuck,
> Weekly photo due tomorrow! All the stuff should be in the cave..er...shop...right?? LOL. Kidding aside...It looks great !!
> Regards, Doc
> 
> 
> Edit: Didn't get chance to finish my post and you posted pic lol


 It depends on my grandson Doc. I can get SOME things myself but, that bench is a bit much for me. I'll give him a call in awhile. Thanks Doc!


----------



## mredburn

I was looking for the Beer Fridge..................:biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino

mredburn said:


> I was looking for the Beer Fridge..................:biggrin:


 Stop looking for awhile. :biggrin: It IS in line though :wink:


----------



## stonepecker

dalecamino said:


> Getting closer to completion. Floor and, baseboard is in. Trim around the door is up. The first photo is the Lounge Area :biggrin: The outside temperature was 79 F so, I closed the doors and, window and gave the A/C a test. Within 3 minutes it was cool. And by 6minutes really nice.


 

Chuck,
I had to go back to this posting.  I am assuming that the tile is 12"x12".  When I count accross there only seem to be 9 squares, so you square footage might be a little off.:biggrin:

Looks like the grandson did an alright job yesterday.  Hopefully, he doesn't make Grandpa and the rest of us wait to long.  We need to see some shavin's on the floor.

:laugh:


----------



## Dalecamino

stonepecker said:


> dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting closer to completion. Floor and, baseboard is in. Trim around the door is up. The first photo is the Lounge Area :biggrin: The outside temperature was 79 F so, I closed the doors and, window and gave the A/C a test. Within 3 minutes it was cool. And by 6minutes really nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuck,
> I had to go back to this posting.  I am assuming that the tile is 12"x12".  When I count accross there only seem to be 9 squares, so you square footage might be a little off.:biggrin:
> 
> Looks like the grandson did an alright job yesterday.  Hopefully, he doesn't make Grandpa and the rest of us wait to long.  We need to see some shavin's on the floor.
> 
> :laugh:
Click to expand...

 Yes, it's like 9'4" wide on the inside. Outside dimensions are 10'x12' still...it's too small. :redface: We did ok yesterday. Got all the junk off the long bench today. Grandson hopes to come buy after work today. Thanks Wayne!


----------



## mikespenturningz

Hey that is starting to take some real shape Chuck. You will be turning pens soon...


----------



## Dalecamino

mikespenturningz said:


> Hey that is starting to take some real shape Chuck. You will be turning pens soon...


 Thanks Mike! Yes, will be turning soon. 10 pens ordered by my cousin. 

More pics coming in the next post. :biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino

*More moving in.*

I'm going to need another bench for the buffer and, the fridge. But things are happening now! :wink::biggrin:

I squeezed the old compressor under the metal lathe. Believe it or not this thing works great.


----------



## stonepecker

Looking great Chuck.  Thankfully, you are not running both lathes at once.  Compressors really need to be abused to have problems.  General care will make any of them last a lifetime.  Once you have things in place.....it will be interesting to see how you have them laidout.  I am assuming that you have a working order for your tools.
The more I see......the better I like it.


----------



## Dalecamino

stonepecker said:


> Looking great Chuck.  Thankfully, you are not running both lathes at once.  Compressors really need to be abused to have problems.  General care will make any of them last a lifetime.  Once you have things in place.....it will be interesting to see how you have them laidout.  I am assuming that you have a working order for your tools.
> The more I see......the better I like it.


 Thanks Wayne. Yes, it's good I CAN'T run two things at the same time. I would hurt myself. The tools are laid as I've been accustomed to using them. No particular order but, they're on an 8' bench. The metal lathe has a dedicated bench of it's own. I like it that way. Wait until tomorrows photos :biggrin:


----------



## Tom T

Sir, that is looking really good.  Great job.


----------



## Dalecamino

Tom T said:


> Sir, that is looking really good.  Great job.


 Thank you Tom! The biggest challenge lies just ahead. Unpacking and, organization


----------



## stonepecker

If you want to find things afterwards.......don't give that jon to the wife.
LOL


----------



## Dalecamino

stonepecker said:


> If you want to find things afterwards.......don't give that jon to the wife.
> LOL


 You hit it correctly. I brought my 9mm die into the kitchen to clean the dried Pam spray off. Laid it on the counter to dry on a paper towel. I haven't found it yet. :frown:


----------



## skiprat

So my buddy, ole chum.......now that you've got all the creature comforts in there....will you remember how to actually make a pen from all those ornaments ( oops... sorry, I mean tools ) that you are moving in? :laugh:

I reckon you will actually cry the first time you get a drop or two of CA or drop a sharp tool on that pretty floor....


LOL, just kidding you Chuck!!  It's starting to look great!!:biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino

*How much stuff do you need?*

Now is the time to sort out some stuff. How much do I need to make pens? Some of this extra gear is for anodizing which, I might use again someday. 

In one photo you can see a small Dremmel lathe my cousin brought to me. There is another, even smaller, and a drill press that you attach your hand drill to. Gonna be busy making a lot of decisions this week.:redface:

Notice how I've made good use of space by stacking the chop saw on top of the table saw while not in use? :biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino

skiprat said:


> So my buddy, ole chum.......now that you've got all the creature comforts in there....will you remember how to actually make a pen from all those ornaments ( oops... sorry, I mean tools ) that you are moving in? :laugh:
> 
> I reckon you will actually cry the first time you get a drop or two of CA or drop a sharp tool on that pretty floor....
> 
> 
> LOL, just kidding you Chuck!!  It's starting to look great!!:biggrin:


:laugh: I figure, once a friend, always a friend....right? So, I can count on my friends to help out again :biggrin: when I discover, I've forgotten how to make a pen after all? :redface: I WILL be upset if, I damage this floor. SO, I getting more anti-fatigue mats :wink::biggrin:

Thank you Steven! It's gratifying to know I've reached your approval after all :laugh:


----------



## skiprat

[/quote] :redface: I WILL be upset if, I damage this floor. SO, I getting more anti-fatigue mats :wink::biggrin:

[/quote]

Bugger the mats......get some shagpile in there !!!:biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino

:redface: I WILL be upset if, I damage this floor. SO, I getting more anti-fatigue mats :wink::biggrin:

[/quote]

Bugger the mats......get some shagpile in there !!!:biggrin:[/quote]
 Ohh! That wouldn't be good :biggrin:


----------



## bjbear76

Notice how I've made good use of space by stacking the chop saw on top of the table saw while not in use? :biggrin:[/quote]

Isn't that what a table saw is for?  It works for me!


----------



## Dalecamino

bjbear76 said:


> Notice how I've made good use of space by stacking the chop saw on top of the table saw while not in use? :biggrin:


 
Isn't that what a table saw is for?  It works for me!  [/quote]
 Absolutely! :biggrin:


----------



## stonepecker

Well, the floor isn't clean any more.  I would put TWO garbage cans outside the door.  I would then start sorting, cleaning, and pitching the garbage.  Decide what you want to do in the "cave" and get the rest of the stuff out of there.
DAMHIK.......to many hobbies in one place makes for a mess.

You can always bring things in.......it is damn hard to get them out.


----------



## Dalecamino

You are so right Wayne. And, that's exactly what's going to happen. :wink:


----------



## skiprat

Who would've thunked that a thread on the interweb about some guy's new shed would end up being more entertaining and popular than Breaking Bad....or am I thinking Broke Back?????

You watch your back when carrying stuff in there Chuckster....:tongue:



You do realise that we are going to get more and more merciless until you make some shavings in there, don't you????:biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino

skiprat said:


> Who would've thunked that a thread on the interweb about some guy's new shed would end up being more entertaining and popular than Breaking Bad....or am I thinking Broke Back?????
> 
> You watch your back when carrying stuff in there Chuckster....:tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> You do realise that we are going to get more and more merciless until you make some shavings in there, don't you????:biggrin:


 :laugh: It's probably a good thing for me, that I didn't see Either of those shows. :biggrin: I'm pretty sure there are only a few of my friends that, really give a rats behind(nothing personal) about this shed.  But, are a bit curious. Thanks for the roughage Steve! :biggrin:


----------



## stonepecker

OK Chuck........it has been 48+ hours.......what did you get done?


----------



## Dalecamino

stonepecker said:


> OK Chuck........it has been 48+ hours.......what did you get done?


 Got a call to go back to work :redface: delivering parts for a Chevy dealer. It's part time but gone for most of the day. Work again tomorrow then, off for three days. Sorry for yet another delay. Thanks Wayne!


----------



## EBorraga

Looking good dude!! I'll be in Indy tomorrow for the U.S. Nationals. Wish i could come by, but i'm entertaining customers!! But next weekend i'll also be up there for the world championship figure 8. So hopefully we can have lunch or something  I'll call you on Sunday.


----------



## Dalecamino

EBorraga said:


> Looking good dude!! I'll be in Indy tomorrow for the U.S. Nationals. Wish i could come by, but i'm entertaining customers!! But next weekend i'll also be up there for the world championship figure 8. So hopefully we can have lunch or something  I'll call you on Sunday.


 That sounds good Ernie. Have a good time and, talk to you soon.


----------



## stonepecker

Yes Chuck.......I know, work comes before the important things in out lives.
Been there.....have the shirt.

With three free days....a little sunshine....you should be back turning pens by next week.


----------



## Dalecamino

stonepecker said:


> Yes Chuck.......I know, work comes before the important things in out lives.
> Been there.....have the shirt.
> 
> With three free days....a little sunshine....you should be back turning pens by next week.


 Glad you understand! :biggrin: It doesn't have to be sunny anymore. I'll be in there tonight and tomorrow getting things in order. Then there will be some shavings flying. :wink:


----------



## stonepecker

Trying to do yard work in the Minnesota drizzel isn't fun.  It quits.....I go out in 9o% humidity......it starts to mist and I keep working......turns to rain......etc.

The good Lord isn't smiling on me today.


----------



## Dalecamino

Went thru six boxes today. Didn't find 1 thing to pitch. :redface:


----------



## stonepecker

Went into one storage shed and began cleaning today.  Found 4 years of tax records from the 90's.......they burned really well.   Two downpours slowed me down and then the humidity went sky high this afternoon. Took a break and went back after supper.  95% empty now, just need to sweep it out in the morning and remove the last few things.......then get the cleaning funds back.
Life is good.


----------



## Dalecamino

Sounds like you got more accomplished than I. Humid here too. I've been informed that, NOTHING will get done in the shed tomorrow. :frown::redface:


----------



## Dalecamino

*Taking shape*

Got a few boxes emptied. I still don't know how I will manage this. Another bench for assemblies and, pouring and stuff. 

A Black Widow has set up her nest outside, under the eave. I'll try to get a better pic of her. Gotta charge the batteries. Thanks for looking!


----------



## mredburn

You may have to put an overhead loft in and cap the ceiling at 6ft.:laugh:


----------



## stonepecker

I was thinking more of an attached storage building.......Maybe 20x20?:wink:

Keep going Chuck, you need to make the floor dirty.


----------



## Dalecamino

mredburn said:


> You may have to put an overhead loft in and cap the ceiling at 6ft.:laugh:


Hey, I'm not completely opposed to that idea :biggrin:



stonepecker said:


> I was thinking more of an attached storage building.......Maybe 20x20?:wink:
> 
> Keep going Chuck, you need to make the floor dirty.


I think I should have gotten a permit and built a garage to start with 
Now the rain is running in around the doors somehow. So, now that it's NOT raining, I'm getting the floor dried and, will look at that tomorrow evening.


----------



## mikespenturningz

What still no sawdust. I don't see any pens here? Spiders? Where are the snakes? Did I mention I don't see any pens?


----------



## Dalecamino

mikespenturningz said:


> What still no sawdust. I don't see any pens here? Spiders? Where are the snakes? Did I mention I don't see any pens?


 LOL! :laugh: Hang on Mike! There's a good chance I'll be turning some pens tomorrow. My cousin has ordered 10 Sculpted pens from PSI and, already paid for them. SO.... gotta get busy :redface: The unpacking can wait. I have what I need.


----------



## stonepecker

Hey Chuck,  Time to put everything else aside (and I do mean everything), today  is the day.  Clean out enough to stand by the lathe.  Put something between centers and TURN THAT LATHE ON!

Make a mess of the floor.
Be at peace with yourself.
Turn the radio on.
Make something round.

And when the day is done.........smile and take a picture for the rest of us.


----------



## Dalecamino

stonepecker said:


> Hey Chuck,  Time to put everything else aside (and I do mean everything), today  is the day.  Clean out enough to stand by the lathe.  Put something between centers and TURN THAT LATHE ON!
> 
> Make a mess of the floor.
> Be at peace with yourself.
> Turn the radio on.
> Make something round.
> 
> And when the day is done.........smile and take a picture for the rest of us.


 I had to get a haircut and, some food :biggrin: The day is young but, I'm somewhat mentally focused  Have to remember where to start. Any pointers? :biggrin:


----------



## Curly

Where to start? In the shop of course.


----------



## Dalecamino

Curly said:


> Where to start? In the shop of course.


 Pete! I got that part :biggrin::tongue:


----------



## stonepecker

6 days without a posting from Chuck.  I am going through withdrawl and it is killing me.   Makes me wonder if he is even looking at the "Cave".

Of course, the wife might be filling that 'honey do' list faster then he can complete the orders.

Keep smiling.


----------



## BayouPenturner

No loft knockout the back wall it is time to expand and buy more toys/tools.  A shop should look like yours, don't clean it too much then you will not want to put shavings on the floor.


----------



## skiprat

stonepecker said:


> 6 days without a posting from Chuck.  I am going through withdrawl and it is killing me.   Makes me wonder if he is even looking at the "Cave".
> 
> Of course, the wife might be filling that 'honey do' list faster then he can complete the orders.
> 
> Keep smiling.


 
Wayne, give the poor guy some credit....:biggrin: I reckon he's locked himself inside and has already made over a hundred stunning pens......

Mmmmmm.......then again, we ARE talking about Chuck so maybe not:frown:

I reckon the White House took less time to complete than the Chucksters Chicken Coop Cavern.......oops sorry, I mean Stooooooodeeeeeeeooooohhhh :laugh:


----------



## EBorraga

Chuck is now a working man!! He has to sneak in the man cave on his days off


----------



## scjohnson243

I can relate to this... I should have electricity ran to my shop today, thus far I have been running off extension cords!  Everytime I walk in I start organizing, then decide to make something, tear it all up, and go back to step 1....


----------



## skiprat

EBorraga said:


> Chuck is now a working man!! He has to sneak in the man cave on his days off


 
Hey Ernie, I work away from home and spend about 20 nights a month in hotels. Mile long 'Honey-Do' lists every time I get home as well.....so he can't complain...:biggrin:


......Mind you, I'm only 21, so I'm still young enough to cope......:biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino

I quit posting Cuz Y'all quit posting :tongue::biggrin: Ernie is right. I got a job driving parts in southwest Indiana. 250 miles most days. Been 12 days now and, beginning to get used to it. I'll be in tomorrow after our grandsons graduation party. Got lots of pens to make but, I'll be honest with you guys....it's been a long time since I've turned a kit pen with a tenon. :redface: Plus, my power tool bench doesn't seem right. Too crowded! I must have had a longer bench in Florida:redface: Anyways...go ahead and, poke your fun at me :tongue: But, when I DO start making real pens...you're not gonna believe I made them :biggrin::tongue:


----------



## stonepecker

Cause Chuck is working so hard..........All he had time for was an e-mail letting me know that he found time to get into the "cave".   I felt compeled to share this information with the rest of the IAP that is watching and waiting for that first pen from the new shop.

So now we can wait tilll Chuck has more then a free minute to post again.
Hell, He might even find a working camera to take a picture of the clean shop and the wife's happy dance that the garage is open again.

Keep Smiling.


----------



## Dalecamino

Working on those 10 Sculptured pens today. My brother and nephew helped hang another cabinet this morning. Taking time out for the Nascar race right now. :biggrin: Then back to the pens. Hey....gotta have SOME fun time :wink::biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino

*Turning again*

OK Wayne! Here's some dust on the floor :biggrin: Got started on the 10 pen order and, the first pen in seven months flared up the muscle spasm in my neck. (arthritis) Took a break for a couple of days and, the second one did the same thing. I just might be getting closer to the end of my pen making days friends. Dunno? But, at this rate, there won't be many made fast.


----------



## wyone

You know in the interest of your health, you should just package up all of your turning supplies and tools to me.  I would hate to hear you were suffering from the turning.


----------



## BayouPenturner

It is nice to see that you are finally seeing the opportunity to do some turning.  It is some of the most therapeutical time I spend.


----------



## Dalecamino

wyone said:


> You know in the interest of your health, you should just package up all of your turning supplies and tools to me.  I would hate to hear you were suffering from the turning.


You are SO considerate :biggrin: Thanks for your concern about my health :wink: But, I'm not quite ready to give up completely :biggrin:



BayouPenturner said:


> It is nice to see that you are finally seeing the opportunity to do some turning.  It is some of the most therapeutical time I spend.


 Thank you Jim. I totally agree with you :biggrin:


----------



## stonepecker

PICTURES !!!!!   Looking great there Chuck.
Good to see a little dust being made.  Take your time....enjoy the fun.
And rest when you have to......your not a young Chuck anymore.

Feeling all my days this morning.
Wayne


----------



## Dalecamino

Thanks Wayne! Sometimes when the pain is so great, I say it's time to give this stuff up. Then, when the pain subsides, I come back to my senses :biggrin:. Until the next time. 

Got 4-1/2 pens done. Now watching Colts game AND, Nascar.


----------



## OOPS

I don't know if you've thought of this, or if it would even help.  I didn't have neck problems, but a variety of leg/back issues at first.  I experimented with tables of different heights until I got what felt comfortable.  Finally, I found a chair that, when seated, put me right at eye level with the piece on the lathe.  So I now sit while sanding and using MM.  Not only did it improve my sanding because I have a better angle to view, but I don't have any issues with pain.  I still stand while turning, as it seems easier than trying to learn to do that seated.  I had enough trouble learning to turn while standing, and I don't want to re-learn it!

I hope this gives you some ideas.


----------



## Dalecamino

OOPS said:


> I don't know if you've thought of this, or if it would even help.  I didn't have neck problems, but a variety of leg/back issues at first.  I experimented with tables of different heights until I got what felt comfortable.  Finally, I found a chair that, when seated, put me right at eye level with the piece on the lathe.  So I now sit while sanding and using MM.  Not only did it improve my sanding because I have a better angle to view, but I don't have any issues with pain.  I still stand while turning, as it seems easier than trying to learn to do that seated.  I had enough trouble learning to turn while standing, and I don't want to re-learn it!
> 
> I hope this gives you some ideas.


 Thank you Bill. I have thought about trying different ways but, just haven't changed anything. Like you, I hesitate to try doing it differently. May make it worse. I could be simply trading one pain for another. I like the work being at elbow height so, better leave it that way. Sorry if I sounded like I was complaining. It's just fact of the matter. I appreciate your input.


----------



## Glenn McCullough

Great start, be sure to put that lean to outside to house the noisy dust collector.


----------



## wyone

well I hope whatever method is used to assist in the turning process, the additional appropriate safety equipment is used.  I tried turning on a stool once.. and found myself closer to the work, but also more in line with any. shall we say.. incidents I had.


----------



## Dalecamino

Glenn McCullough said:


> Great start, be sure to put that lean to outside to house the noisy dust collector.


 Thanks Glenn, yes that loud thing IS another issue. I at least have a mask and, a fan. 


wyone said:


> well I hope whatever method is used to assist in the turning process, the additional appropriate safety equipment is used.  I tried turning on a stool once.. and found myself closer to the work, but also more in line with any. shall we say.. incidents I had.


 Thanks. I tried the stool when I first started turning and, discovered (eventually) that, standing was more efficient and, comfortable while turning.


----------



## D.Oliver

I know it's been a while Chuck but we have a forum on here where you can post pictures of pens you've made. Here's the link: Show off your Pens!


----------



## Dalecamino

D.Oliver said:


> I know it's been a while Chuck but we have a forum on here where you can post pictures of pens you've made. Here's the link: Show off your Pens!


 Yes....yes I know about the SOYP:redface: In due time Watson....in due time. :biggrin:

I actually have 8 of the pens finished. Two of the kits had leaking refills which, saturated the transmission and springs inside the little sleeve they come in. Got those parts cleaned up and, had a couple extra refills here. Two of the blanks had sapwood in them and were just plain ugly after sanding them so, I have to redo those. Coming soon friends! :biggrin:

Thanks for the reminder Derek! :wink:


----------



## j_b_fischer

Haynie said:


> dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> 
> Future son-in-law was a no show but,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooo, strike one.
> 
> Shed is good.  Studio is too pretentious
Click to expand...


I'm not so sure ... if you make a pen in your basement-shop, you can sell it for $20; in your garage-shop, then $25; in your shed-shop, then $30.  Change the name to the generic 'shop', and you can get $35. But wait, there's more ... call it your studio and you can charge $50. Best of all, if you call it your gallery, then charge $90.

Also, my father told me to always think big ... don't let the name limit you.  

So, I suggest that we are looking at the construction of ...

*"Galactic Headquarters for Dale's Woodworking Gallery"*​


----------



## Dalecamino

j_b_fischer said:


> Haynie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> 
> Future son-in-law was a no show but,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooo, strike one.
> 
> Shed is good.  Studio is too pretentious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not so sure ... if you make a pen in your basement-shop, you can sell it for $20; in your garage-shop, then $25; in your shed-shop, then $30.  Change the name to the generic 'shop', and you can get $35. But wait, there's more ... call it your studio and you can charge $50. Best of all, if you call it your gallery, then charge $90.
> 
> Also, my father told me to always think big ... don't let the name limit you.
> 
> So, I suggest that we are looking at the construction of ...
> 
> 
> *"Galactic Headquarters for Dale's Woodworking Gallery"*​
Click to expand...

 Hey! I like the sound of this. Especially the GALACTIC part since I am often in outer space :biggrin:


----------



## mredburn

I like  
"CHUCK'S PEN PORN EMPORIUM"


----------



## mark james

mredburn said:


> I like
> "CHUCK'S PEN PORN EMPORIUM"



While I admire the sentiment...  Sales dropped to ZERO and the cops are scoping out the shed .

Maybe: "Dales's Happy Time Turnings"...  Boring, but safer in 2014!


----------



## mredburn

1 buy better Donuts and more of them.
2 Offer a  FREE DVD  (Wink wink nudge nudge)  with every pen you buy!

Tell the customers the DVDs are from EXXXotic Blanks..........


----------



## Dalecamino

You guys are gonna get me in trouble.


----------



## mredburn

Why Yes, Yes we are!


----------



## mredburn

Maybe "CHUCK's WOOD PEN PORN EMPORIUM"  Would work better?


----------



## stonepecker

dalecamino said:


> You guys are gonna get me in trouble.


 

Tooooooooo Late, you are already in trouble Chuck.

Just hope that Dawn doesn't think Ed is making any new kinds of videos.   Of course, that could be the new 'freebie' that they are thinking of giving away.:biggrin:  

And of course, there can always be guest stars in the future.


----------



## Dalecamino

Maybe time to change my username and avatar.


----------



## Dalecamino

As the thread title says, "Hey it's a start" here are the first pens in the new shed  Thanks for all the support from all of you!


----------



## stonepecker

OK........15 days without a posting is long enough.
Time to show us how you placed everything and cleaned up the mess Chuck.

Just jerking the chain buddy.


----------



## NAgrandpa

I have two suggestions; Make room for a fridge, saves trips inside, and a cot for naps, you will probably spend a lot of time there and it will double as a dog house, you will need the cot then.  LOL


----------



## Dalecamino

stonepecker said:


> OK........15 days without a posting is long enough.
> Time to show us how you placed everything and cleaned up the mess Chuck.
> 
> Just jerking the chain buddy.


Wayne...I thought this thread was dead. I have been working on a paying job. Had a request to turn some blanks for a guy who has some Bolt Action kits. He will assemble them his self. Onward to other turnings after work today.:biggrin:



NAgrandpa said:


> I have two suggestions; Make room for a fridge, saves trips inside, and a cot for naps, you will probably spend a lot of time there and it will double as a dog house, you will need the cot then.  LOL


 Yes, make room for the frig :biggrin: Zero room for a cot. Thanks!


----------



## skiprat

Glad to see that you haven't completely lost the touch !!:biggrin:

You've now made more pens in your Studio in the last few weeks, than I've made in the last year!!  So I guess I can't take the Micky out of you any more....:frown:


----------



## Dalecamino

skiprat said:


> Glad to see that you haven't completely lost the touch !!:biggrin:
> 
> You've now made more pens in your Studio in the last few weeks, than I've made in the last year!!  So I guess I can't take the Micky out of you any more....:frown:


 You may be correct.....but it's quantity vs. quality in this case :biggrin: Thanks Steven!


----------



## stonepecker

This thread will never die...............I won't let it. :biggrin:

I am just happy that you are back in the grove so to speak.  Turning is so relaxing.  And getting you to post more pictures is becomming addicting. 

I so wish we could all take a road trip and meet at your 'cave' Chuck.  I am willing to bet that would give the bride a new complaint for your hobby. :bulgy-eyes:  I also know we would be welcomed.  Keep showing us all how it is done Chuck.  You know you are the hero of the IAP.:worship:

Keep smiling. :laugh::bananen_smilies046:


----------



## Dalecamino

stonepecker said:


> This thread will never die...............I won't let it. :biggrin:
> 
> I am just happy that you are back in the grove so to speak.  Turning is so relaxing.  And getting you to post more pictures is becomming addicting.
> 
> I so wish we could all take a road trip and meet at your 'cave' Chuck.  I am willing to bet that would give the bride a new complaint for your hobby. :bulgy-eyes:  I also know we would be welcomed.  Keep showing us all how it is done Chuck.  You know you are the hero of the IAP.:worship:
> 
> Keep smiling. :laugh::bananen_smilies046:


Always reliable Wayne! Thanks pal! Yeah...I'm not sure she would be too thrilled with THAT much company :redface: You'd all have to take turns in this STUDIO :biggrin: 

Hero?! More like the MISFIT of the IAP :biggrin: But hey....THANKS Wayne. You're always the morale booster :wink: And....with that, here are some photos I wanted everyone to see. Thank you so much for the Black Granite plaque. I haven't decided for sure, what to do with it. Gonna post these in another forum as well. Not sure where yet.

Wayne sent me some pieces of wood that, is significant to him and, his parents. So, the deal IS.....I make some pens for him. I will do so, soon. We have here....Sugar Maple, Plum, Cedar and a log of East Indian Rosewood. These woods are beauties! Thanks Wayne!


----------



## mark james

Great Plaque...  Great timber...  Great Friends...!!

Nice post Guys!


----------



## Dalecamino

mark james said:


> Great Plaque...  Great timber...  Great Friends...!!
> 
> Nice post Guys!


 Thank you Mark! I totally agree on all counts. :biggrin:


----------



## stonepecker

Hey Chuck......I am home for a few days......How about some new pictures of your shop and you.


----------



## stonepecker

Gone for a week and there is nothing new.


----------



## Dalecamino

OK Wayne, here I am, continuing to make messes :biggrin: and, a couple pens. :wink:

My plaque/coaster/Hot Plate is resting on the metal lathe shelf for now. :biggrin:


----------



## skiprat

Why are you pulling your belly in????:biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino

skiprat said:


> Why are you pulling your belly in????:biggrin:


 LMAO!!:biggrin: Susanne told me to :redface: :tongue::biggrin:


----------



## stonepecker

Great looking pens.
But even better is that smile of yours Chuck.
You must really love that studio.......man cave......dog house.......shop.

ENJOY it buddy.  It still looks to clean.
Wayne


----------



## Dalecamino

stonepecker said:


> Great looking pens.
> But even better is that smile of yours Chuck.
> You must really love that studio.......man cave......dog house.......shop.
> 
> ENJOY it buddy.  It still looks to clean.
> Wayne


 LOL! Thanks Wayne. Believe me....the mess is there. Stuff still in boxes. There are more tools and, necessities for the metal lathe, still in boxes. :redface: But...I have the rest of my life to get it done.:biggrin:


----------



## bluwolf

The shop looks great Chuck. But the lathe looks a little lonely without a mill next to it:biggrin:

Mike


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead

Hi Chuck. glad to see you got the shop at least in working order (they are never really done) and making some pens again. Can't wait to see some more.

Mike


----------



## kruzzer

Looking good Chuck.. Now is that the only corner of the "studio" that you cleaned up??


----------



## Dalecamino

bluwolf said:


> The shop looks great Chuck. But the lathe looks a little lonely without a mill next to it:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike


Thanks for the coat of sugar Mike! :biggrin: It is actually an absolute mess as I've stated before. Someday, I'll get it organized. I would speed it up if, I knew there would be a mill in the near future. :wink::biggrin:



Indiana_Parrothead said:


> Hi Chuck. glad to see you got the shop at least in working order (they are never really done) and making some pens again. Can't wait to see some more.
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike! Things are rolling now. Stay tuned! :biggrin:



kruzzer said:


> Looking good Chuck.. Now is that the only corner of the "studio" that you cleaned up??


 Thanks Rich! That is the only corner cleaned up ...yes!:redface:


----------



## stonepecker

With the holiday comming up and with me being out of state, I hope you get lots of time to turn, clean, and play in the "cave"
Be sure to take some new pictures and show us all just how much you are getting done. Have you picked out the material for the curtains yet?

When I get back, I hope to see some new pens and maybe a little snow on your grounds.

Keep smiling.


----------



## Dalecamino

stonepecker said:


> With the holiday comming up and with me being out of state, I hope you get lots of time to turn, clean, and play in the "cave"
> Be sure to take some new pictures and show us all just how much you are getting done. Have you picked out the material for the curtains yet?
> 
> When I get back, I hope to see some new pens and maybe a little snow on your grounds.
> 
> Keep smiling.


 As a matter of fact, I got six blanks(3 pens) cut drilled and glued up this A.M. Pens made and, more to do tomorrow. Pics later :biggrin:


----------



## stonepecker

I know that Chuck has been turning up a storm.....I just feel it in my bones.

Now if we can only get a few pictures, from the cave, for a little insperation for the rest of us.  I mean, some of us need a push at times.  And maybe a picture of his smiling face would put the rest of us in a good mood.

I am SICK of snow already.


----------



## stonepecker

As I said......"I am SICK of snow already."   Maybe it is because of phone calls I am getting about work.  I just refuse to lay down in the snow and cold to do my work.

But, last night, I got to open a box from Chuck and lo and behold.......I recieved some pens from the Master.  I am guessing that he is in the cave and turning to his hearts delight.  The pens were some of the best that I have ever seen.  What got to me was that they were done with some of the wood I sent to him a while back.

I will be posting pictures of the pens as soon as I learn how to attach them to a posting.  For now, this is a public "THANK YOU CHUCK."  Your skills are only surpasted by the size of your heart.


----------



## D.Oliver

Chuck, you sure got Wanyne fooled!:biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino

D.Oliver said:


> Chuck, you sure got Wanyne fooled!:biggrin:


 HUSH YOU!! I'm enjoying this :biggrin: (I didn't tell him I paid someone else to make 'em):biggrin:

Really though, Wayne sent some really nice wood. I have to thank Ron Jones for slicing them into blank sizes.


----------



## Dalecamino

stonepecker said:


> As I said......"I am SICK of snow already."   Maybe it is because of phone calls I am getting about work.  I just refuse to lay down in the snow and cold to do my work.
> 
> But, last night, I got to open a box from Chuck and lo and behold.......I recieved some pens from the Master.  I am guessing that he is in the cave and turning to his hearts delight.  The pens were some of the best that I have ever seen.  What got to me was that they were done with some of the wood I sent to him a while back.
> 
> I will be posting pictures of the pens as soon as I learn how to attach them to a posting.  For now, this is a public "THANK YOU CHUCK."  Your skills are only surpasted by the size of your heart.


 Wayne, I'm glad they meet your approval. I do still owe you a Walnut pen. That log did get laid out of the way. I'll get-r-dun! :biggrin:


----------



## stonepecker

Hey Chuck, Just because I would like you to use everything in your 'cave'........ Wishing I could send you some snow just to find out if the heater is working.resent:

I have my "white christmas" here already. They are talking more next week and I am trying to push it towards you.

Keep smiling:biggrin::bananen_smilies035:


----------



## Dalecamino

stonepecker said:


> Hey Chuck, Just because I would like you to use everything in your 'cave'........ Wishing I could send you some snow just to find out if the heater is working.resent:
> 
> I have my "white christmas" here already. They are talking more next week and I am trying to push it towards you.
> 
> Keep smiling:biggrin::bananen_smilies035:


White Christmas' are always nice. Warming up to 50 degrees tomorrow. Keep your snow pal!:biggrin:


----------



## butchf18a

dalecamino said:


> Development of a new Studio :biggrin: I think I like "Shed" better. If, it would just stop raining. Looks like Monday, we can get back on it. My brother has been helping. Future son-in-law was a no show but, didn't expect him anyway. I hope it's level. :redface::biggrin:



You hope its level? Why don't you build it level, square and plumb? If you hope its level....it ain't!!


----------



## Dalecamino

butchf18a said:


> dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> 
> Development of a new Studio :biggrin: I think I like "Shed" better. If, it would just stop raining. Looks like Monday, we can get back on it. My brother has been helping. Future son-in-law was a no show but, didn't expect him anyway. I hope it's level. :redface::biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You hope its level? Why don't you build it level, square and plumb? If you hope its level....it ain't!!
Click to expand...

 We did all of that Butch. I'm not concerned about it now. I made that post after waiting on my SIL to bring a laser. We did it manually with a string and, torpedo level. Everything is perpendicular to the earth :biggrin: Thanks for your input :biggrin:


----------



## mikespenturningz

Hey this looks like the new in place to hang out here in Chucks shop. Where is the checker board.. Is it actually finished? Have you made any pens?


----------



## mikespenturningz

OK I went back through the thread and see you are in fact turning again. Happy to see it and I think I may just sit down and stay awhile. It's cold and snowy here and your shop looks nice and warm.


----------



## Dalecamino

mikespenturningz said:


> OK I went back through the thread and see you are in fact turning again. Happy to see it and I think I may just sit down and stay awhile. It's cold and snowy here and your shop looks nice and warm.


 Thanks Mike! It IS in fact nice and warm in there. No place to put a checkerboard except the floor.  Come visit anytime, it's warm here (today & tomorrow):biggrin: 

No, it isn't done yet. Still need to sort & store stuff, build another bench, steps outside etc. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## stonepecker

dalecamino said:


> stonepecker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Chuck, Just because I would like you to use everything in your 'cave'........ Wishing I could send you some snow just to find out if the heater is working.resent:
> 
> I have my "white christmas" here already. They are talking more next week and I am trying to push it towards you.
> 
> Keep smiling:biggrin::bananen_smilies035:
> 
> 
> 
> White Christmas' are always nice. Warming up to 50 degrees tomorrow. Keep your snow pal!:biggrin:
Click to expand...

 

The local weatherman is talking a heat wave here this weekend.  Might even get over 36 degrees. :bananen_smilies027:  Hell, I could be running around in a t-shirt.:biggrin:

(Have I said I am sick of the snow lately?):island:  I am dreaming of warmer places.


----------



## Dalecamino

Wayne, I'm with you on warmer places. :redface: I talked to my former neighbor in North Port last night. He had to say it  71 degrees yesterday. 

Hope your photo manager is feeling better. :wink:


----------



## stonepecker

Christmas eve and Christmas Day......woke up above freezing.
Today........in the 20's
Middle of next week..........single minbers for highs

I am going to lock myself in my shop.............I know it is warm in there.
I wonder what the 'master' is working on?
Keep smiling


----------



## Dalecamino

stonepecker said:


> Christmas eve and Christmas Day......woke up above freezing.
> Today........in the 20's
> Middle of next week..........single minbers for highs
> 
> I am going to lock myself in my shop.............I know it is warm in there.
> I wonder what the 'master' is working on?
> Keep smiling


 I haven't seen the master for awhile either :biggrin: Must have gotten lazy or something :biggrin: OR.....he could be working on a special project.


----------



## stonepecker

Just this mornning ....woke to -7 / wc -27 :tongue:

Going to lock myself in the shop today and watch football as I cut some wood. :clown:
Crock pot going with what will be pulled pork.
Beans and chips will round out the meal.

Life is good.....Keep smiling.:biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino

Same temps here tomorrow. I COULD be doing what you're doing. But NOOOO! I decided to go back to work.  I shoulda stayed in Florida


----------



## mredburn

Dont jump to soon Chuck, temperatures will be dropping Starting Wednesday Evening. We are expecting a low of 49 degrees. I understand they will cancel school and most goverment functions until it hits 70 again. They are warning all old people to stay indoors and to keep warm!


----------



## Dalecamino

mredburn said:


> Dont jump to soon Chuck, temperatures will be dropping Starting Wednesday Evening. We are expecting a low of 49 degrees. I understand they will cancel school and most goverment functions until it hits 70 again. They are warning all old people to stay indoors and to keep warm!


 Mike! I can't wait to see 49 degrees again :redface: Stay inside is exactly what I WANT to do. :biggrin: I'm ready to retire again :biggrin: So....I guess you're staying inside with your long sleeved T-shirt on :biggrin::tongue:


----------



## EBorraga

I had to work outside in it for a little bit today. -18 with the wind chill. It's to cold for us younger guys as well. I'd take 49 anyday :biggrin:


----------



## mredburn

Well it was 48 degrees out this morning when I got up. I almost broke out the long sleeve T shirt but it will be in the mid 60s around noon.  I will just huddle in the house and burn a candle for heat.  They were saying last night if things got to bad to burn your flip flops for heat out on the lanai if you run out of scented candles.


----------



## bluwolf

mredburn said:


> Well it was 48 degrees out this morning when I got up. I almost broke out the long sleeve T shirt but it will be in the mid 60s around noon.  I will just huddle in the house and burn a candle for heat.  They were saying last night if things got to bad to burn your flip flops for heat out on the lanai if you run out of scented candles.


 
Amazing the difference 4 hours north of you makes. Outside the cabin it was 33 degrees with a wind chill of 26. Tonight/tomorrow morning is supposed to be a bit cooler than that. It's fine when you're just hanging around the cabin on vacation. But I'll be happy to get back to Fort Myers on the weekend.

Mike


----------



## stonepecker

Yesterday the windchill was in the neg 30-40 degrees.
Today, we should get to 10 above but the windchill will still be way below zero.

It is snowing here right this minute.  Have I told you lately, I have enough snow?

Going to stay home today and play.


----------



## stonepecker

Hey Chuck.......How about a new picture or two?
You know, Showing how this have progressed. The shop looking dirty and used but the boxes all cleaned out and things where they belong.
Show us the way you placed things and maybe give someof us some ideas to try something different.

looking for a reason to smile.


----------



## Dalecamino

stonepecker said:


> Hey Chuck.......How about a new picture or two?
> You know, Showing how this have progressed. The shop looking dirty and used but the boxes all cleaned out and things where they belong.
> Show us the way you placed things and maybe give someof us some ideas to try something different.
> 
> looking for a reason to smile.


 Here you go Wayne! If you're looking for a reason to smile.....these should make you LYAO :biggrin: Making real progress Pal! :wink: :tongue:


----------



## stonepecker

Looking a hell of a lot better then mine is. 

At least your "Queen of the doublewide" can say it is all in one place.
Mine is starting to complain now that the holidays are over and my collection is growing again.  Ebay can be a wonderful thing......but not to my wife's eyes.

"Hey honey,  You took me for better or for worse!" :biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino

I get a depressing feeling when I go out there. It's a struggle to Get Over It. :redface:


----------



## stonepecker

Just put in your CD of Taylor Swift........"Shake it off.......Shake it off."

ROTFLMAO


----------



## Dalecamino

stonepecker said:


> Just put in your CD of Taylor Swift........"Shake it off.......Shake it off."
> 
> ROTFLMAO


 :biggrin:


----------



## stonepecker

*Just to make you feel better.*

_Listen to the new and weather this morning._

_Feeling bad about how the east coast is getting all the snow when there are places in Northern Minnesota that would really welcome 2-4 feet of snow in 24 hours._

_However, Just wanted to share with everone how it is here today._
_This is back in the beginning of December._
View attachment 128327

_And Today, Jan 26, this is my front yard. Temp right now, +39 _

View attachment 128328

_Everyone, have a great week.:biggrin:_


----------



## stonepecker

So what is the great big secret going on in "Chuck's Cave"?   Are we going to have some real compition in the pen contests or is the a super secret 'ugly pen' under construction?   Why haven't we heard from Chuck lately?
Could it be that "the cave" got snowed in?

Is there anyone close by that could swing past and check up on this fellow wood nut?


----------



## Dalecamino

stonepecker said:


> So what is the great big secret going on in "Chuck's Cave"?   Are we going to have some real compition in the pen contests or is the a super secret 'ugly pen' under construction?   Why haven't we heard from Chuck lately?
> Could it be that "the cave" got snowed in?
> 
> Is there anyone close by that could swing past and check up on this fellow wood nut?


 Cave's NOT snowed in. I have been busy :biggrin: working on the secret project(s) which will be featured in a new thread soon. :wink:


----------



## Curly

Ooou. A sparkly indexing knob. Can't wait to see the outcome.


----------



## Dalecamino

Thanks Pete. Someone sent me a bottle stopper blank made from different colors of resin over flows from casting. The top was clear with aluminum foil shreds. I thought it would be appropriate for the job. I didn't have any larger aluminum on hand. You can't see the flutes in this terrible photo but, there are 12 of them on the knob. I'll try to get a better shot in the other thread when I post it.


----------



## stonepecker

I LIKE IT!

But then I am part redneck........we like 'shiney things'......and tools......and beer!!!


----------



## stonepecker

OK.......here it is the end of the month and Chuck is avoiding this posting.

I want to know what he is doing in that cave of his.  He is just so secretive.  I will say that he has a heart big as all outdoors.  He is supportive of his friends.  And when you do have a question.......he will help you find the answer.

So now I am reaching out to him through this posting.  I have 30 days left to tease him and get him to show us the new and improved cave.  You know, the one that is all shiney and clean?  The one he uses to find peacefull time.  That "CAVE" we are all so jealous of him having.  We all need an escape at times.  We have been lucky that he has shared this with us.

So tell us Chuck.....what is happening now?


----------



## Dalecamino

I have been waiting for some tools I ordered. Also, my brother will be back from AZ winter break, next week. Then we'll build another bench, hang another cabinet and, get some organizing done. 

Some experimenting with my new project today.(maybe):biggrin:   AFTER I plow the driveway


----------



## stonepecker

*15 days and counting*

:musical-note: "_Oh where, oh where has my little friend gone?  Oh where?, Oh where can he be?"_

Looks like he is hiding again.  I know he has gotten older and slower  :yawn::sleepy:   :turtle:  since the last time he posted but he really should be showing us all he is doing so we don't have a surprise and end up with heart attacks. :coffee:

We had some really nice weather this weekend in Minnesota and I am sure that Chuck found a little sunshine in his back yard.  I believe the snow is gone so we can not track him that way.  Time to call in the hounds with the noses. :dog:


----------



## D.Oliver

He's still trying to recover from partying it up on his B-day a few days ago.


----------



## Dalecamino

OK....call the dogs off. I was going to get some 2x4's Saturday morning but, it was still misting rain. So I.......watched the xfinity race. :biggrin: Sunday, I.....watched the Sprint race.:biggrin: Yesterday, it got up to 74 F and, after work I......spent a few hours assessing the lawn work that lies ahead of me.:frown: And, forgot about the 2x4's :redface: Today, the insurance broker was here trying to fix issues with the Affordable Care Act. We won't go into that:wink:

So, the 2x4's are for the additional bench in the shed for the power tools and, more storage space. I think I should sell some stuff.:redface: Once the bench is built, I can start organizing and, have some room for a recliner, TV, Computer, Frig and, table for pen assembly. :biggrin:

So, sit back and, relax pals! It's coming along :biggrin:


----------



## stonepecker

I think we are going to have to call his wife to get some new pictures of the 'cave'.    Maybe she will even get an action shot. :snail:  Of course, that might just be his elbow bending as he lifts his beer.:biggrin::tongue::biggrin:


----------



## stonepecker

Alright Chuck.........it has been 3 months since anything new has been posted to this thread.

So now I am asking in the nicest way for you to post soome new pictures.  The 'secrets of the cave' will not be violated, but those of us that have an interest. need to see just what you have been up to.


----------



## BradG

dalecamino said:


> A Black Widow has set up her nest outside, under the eave. I'll try to get a better pic of her. Gotta charge the batteries. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Dalecamino

NO WAY!!:biggrin:


----------



## stonepecker

OK........it has been a month and a half without any updates.

Time to get off the couch Chuck and show us what you have been up to.


----------



## Dave S

ppp


----------



## Skie_M

*pokes the sleeping Dalecamino ....*


----------



## jttheclockman

Don't bother Chuck!!! he is thinking of how he can add some more rooms on his studio.

www.penturners.org/forum/f30/added-3-rooms-shed-144329/


----------



## Skie_M

Or he could be pondering just how much wood a woodchuck could chuck if a woodchuck could chuck Chuck.





Wait ... did I do that right?


----------



## jttheclockman

Skie_M said:


> Or he could be pondering just how much wood a woodchuck could chuck if a woodchuck could chuck Chuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait ... did I do that right?




You have been hitting the eggnog a little early this year:biggrin:


----------



## Skie_M

.... I'm not as drink as you thunk I is....


----------



## Dalecamino

I am recovering from 11 spinning tops and 12 ornaments. :tongue:

What have either of yous made lately?


----------



## Skie_M

Mmmm ... 2 sets of darts, 8 mirrored compacts, 7 pens, 3 ornaments, a new carbide tipped lathe tool, and I've been experimenting with making blanks out of CA and various other materials ...


Plus, according to John, I'm really hittin the eggnog hard this year ...


----------



## jttheclockman

Dalecamino said:


> I am recovering from 11 spinning tops and 12 ornaments. :tongue:
> 
> What have either of yous made lately?


 A mess:biggrin:


----------



## Skie_M

*holds up a sign that says:*


___________*Don't Feed the 
______Animals*

_______Management not responsible for lost articles or fingers...


----------



## stonepecker

Dalecamino said:


> I am recovering from 11 spinning tops and 12 ornaments. :tongue:
> 
> What have either of yous made lately?


 
Hopefully, I have made a lot of people very happy.  :biggrin:
_HAPPY HOLIDAYS EVERYONE_​


----------

